# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Убийство

## qwe

Когда мы говорим "самоубийство" речь идет все таки про убийство. В самом натуральном смысле слова. Нечто перечеркивается навсегда и навеки. Чего-то никогда уже не будет, благодаря воле перечеркнувшего.

Вопрос:
_а что именно вы хотите убить в себе?_ 
Что именно является корнем вашей проблемы, который вы не можете выдернуть и отделить от всего остального, что еще стремится жить?
В себе ли это находится, или снаружи что-то, без чего жить стало бы радостней и веселей?

Или вам чего-то не хватает? Но тогда, логично предположить, что нужно себе что-то дать, а не убить. Казалось бы, убивать стоит только что-то лишнее, отжившее, вредящее?

Или я готов убивать то, что не знаю как исправить, улучшить, переделать?



Обратная сторона Луны: http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...-quot-%D5-quot

----------


## qwe

> А если просто желания нет? Жить и исправлять/убирать/добавлять что-то? Просто человек не хочет.


 Желание всегда конкретно. Чего именно не хочется? Продолжать свой образ жизни? Получать свои обычные впечатления изо дня в день? Общаться с определенными людьми? Думать свои обычные мысли?

Мы сильно преувеличим, если скажем "совсем ничего не хочу". ведь хочется и есть и спать, и, помимо физиологии, и справедливости в каких-то ситуациях, и лучшего качества событий, и лучшего отношения к себе и прочего. Хочется, многого хочется. Но что-то заграждает или портит всю историю, что-то одно.

----------


## qwe

У человека вне депрессии нет никакого желания жить (выраженного) как такового, самого по себе существующего. Ум понимает, что жить предпочтительней, когда сталкивается с угрозами для жизни. Или к чему-то привязан и не хочет отпускать.

Если тело в расцвете сил, человек утром просыпается отдохнувшим, гормонов достаточно, кислород хорошо усваивается, все системы работают отлично, тело хочет двигаться и действовать от достаточного количества запасов энергии - пока она не растрачена) Приподнятое настроение, потому что внутренний потенциал стремится реализоваться и у тела достаточно ресурсов для этого. И есть чувство предвкушения, так как ум бессознательно занимается проекциями в будущее в таких ситуациях.

Мы часто подобное называем желанием жить. Только это просто достаточное количество энергии, здоровье и потенциал для реализации. Период цветения или расцвета как и во всей остальной природе.

----------


## Игорёк

> Желание всегда конкретно. Чего именно не хочется? Продолжать свой образ жизни? Получать свои обычные впечатления изо дня в день? Общаться с определенными людьми? Думать свои обычные мысли?
> 
> Мы сильно преувеличим, если скажем "совсем ничего не хочу". ведь хочется и есть и спать, и, помимо физиологии, и справедливости в каких-то ситуациях, и лучшего качества событий, и лучшего отношения к себе и прочего. Хочется, многого хочется. Но что-то заграждает или портит всю историю, что-то одно.


 Согласен. Тот кто говорит что ничего не хочет - просто кривляется. Может быть пытается подсознательно вызвать к себе жалость, отрешиться, показать свою особенность или что-то еще. Но так или иначе его заявление выглядит весьма сомнительно.

----------


## qwe

> Согласен. Тот кто говорит что ничего не хочет - просто кривляется. Может быть пытается подсознательно вызвать к себе жалость, отрешиться, показать свою особенность или что-то еще. Но так или иначе его заявление выглядит весьма сомнительно.


 А если не кривляется, а чего-нибудь не понимает?)
Даже те, кто привык сознательно или бессознательно пытаться вызвать жалость, они также много чего не понимают. Например, как повысить качество жизни.

Просто не всегда человек задается целью найти нужное, когда его нет. Или искать, сколько потребуется итп.

----------


## Игорёк

> А если не кривляется, а чего-нибудь не понимает?)
> Даже те, кто привык сознательно или бессознательно пытаться вызвать жалость, они также много чего не понимают. Например, как повысить качество жизни.
> 
> Просто не всегда человек задается целью найти нужное, когда его нет. Или искать, сколько потребуется итп.


 Я о том и говорю - кривляние может быть и неосознанным. Просто почему-то ему хочется так себя регламентировать, что типа я вот такой а все кругом вот такие, и мне на все пофиг.

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорек, иди в жопу. Ты несказанно тупой. Серьезно.


 Я знаю, милая )) прости )

----------


## Игорёк

> Знаешь, что общего было у всех тех людей, которые на данный момент мертвы уже больше 2 лет, и с которыми я успела обсудить их жизнь и проблемы вдоль и поперек? Я много разных вариантов действий придумывала, но везде был тупик из-за "просто не хочу". Им было мало выпендриться своим "пофигом", надо было еще и умереть до полного эффекта. Звезды рок-н-ролла просто)


 Каждый имеет право на свое мнение.

----------


## qwe

> Я много разных вариантов действий придумывала, но везде был тупик из-за "просто не хочу".


 Ну не бывает просто "не хочу". Бывает, что настолько в убитом состоянии, что нет сил в себе копаться и выяснять. Или "не хочу никому сообщать, вы все равно не поймете")

Но "не хочу" совершенно определенное. Не хочу тратить последние силы на действия, которые _не ощущаю непосредственно_, как выводящие из тупика. Даже если они правильные. Нет уже терпения продолжать стараться и подождать результатов. И многое другое. Тем более, если тело не здорово, оно дает искаженные ощущения, как и эмоциональная сфера и вся психика...

Самое распространенное, жду (веду себя, как будто жду), чтобы желание, энергия, тонус сами пришли откуда ни возьмись. Тут как нигде заметно, насколько я инертен и зависим от наличия желаний в принципе. Насколько готов подняться над собой и за счет воли и разума руководить своими действиями в созидательном направлении.

Ничего же само не придет. в том то и беда. Всегда нужен период труда и преодоления. 
Свыше может "само" прийти)), т.е. не через тебя. но и туда надо постараться и сделать правильный запрос.

----------


## Игорёк

> Когда мы говорим "самоубийство" речь идет все таки про убийство. В самом натуральном смысле слова. Нечто перечеркивается навсегда и навеки. Чего-то никогда уже не будет, благодаря воле перечеркнувшего.
> 
> Вопрос:
> _а что именно вы хотите убить в себе?_ 
> Что именно является корнем вашей проблемы, который вы не можете выдернуть и отделить от всего остального, что еще стремится жить?
> В себе ли это находится, или снаружи что-то, без чего жить стало бы радостней и веселей?
> 
> Или вам чего-то не хватает? Но тогда, логично предположить, что нужно себе что-то дать, а не убить. Казалось бы, убивать стоит только что-то лишнее, отжившее, вредящее?
> 
> Или я готов убивать то, что не знаю как исправить, улучшить, переделать?


 Уничтожить грязь внутри себя. Избавиться от гнета нереализованных инстинктов, от ощущения ничтожности и слабости. Доделать за природу то что она не смогла "благодаря" социализации. Отправить бракованный материал на утилизацию, чтобы он не портил престиж марки )

----------


## qwe

> Уничтожить грязь внутри себя. Избавиться от гнета нереализованных инстинктов, от ощущения ничтожности и слабости. Доделать за природу то что она не смогла "благодаря" социализации. Отправить бракованный материал на утилизацию, чтобы он не портил престиж марки )


 Что подразумевается под грязью?
почему нельзя реализовать инстинкты? (если это так важно)
Убежать от ощущения своей слабости?

Может ли природа ошибаться?))

----------


## qwe

> мной разум уже давно не управляет, я это понимаю и признаю. управляют чувства, эмоции, обиды (и на конкретных людей, и на жизнь в целом), злость какая-то, которые вырубают разум и остается только "да пошло всё".


 Это все поправимо)

----------


## Dementiy

> Или я готов убивать то, что не знаю как исправить, улучшить, переделать?


 Примерно, оно самое.
Но проблема в том, что этого никто не знает.

Мы вышли из небытия, туда же и вернемся.
А поскольку, ожидание порой слишком томительно, некоторые пытаются покончить с этой проблемой (имеется ввиду бессмысленная и несуразная жизнь в этом жестоком, несправедливом мире), как можно скорее.

----------


## qwe

> Но проблема в том, что этого никто не знает.


 многое можно улучшить)

----------


## brus-nika

Психология ещё никому не помогла... так.. пустая болтовня..извините ...
Чтобы не задавать подобных вопросов, надо просто быть в шкуре самоубийцы-вот и всё.Надо пережить что-то, что пережили(переживают) они, надо иметь такое же  мировоззрение, такой же тип нервной системы и т.д. и т.п. , такой же типаж в общем.
А если вы не из той оперы, то и не поймёте. Гусь свинье не товарищ.

----------


## trypo

> Когда мы говорим "самоубийство" речь идет все таки про убийство. В самом натуральном смысле слова. Нечто перечеркивается навсегда и навеки. Чего-то никогда уже не будет, благодаря воле перечеркнувшего.
> Вопрос:
> а что именно вы хотите убить в себе?


 хочешь игрушку ?  :Smile: 
просто такие игры - не самые простые , мягко выражаясь.

я не хочу убить что-то , убрать какую-то деталь или проблему -
я хочу убить себя полностью , целиком , не частичками.
я хочу убить свое тело , я хочу убить свою личность ,
я хочу убить свою душу.

я хочу смерти , я выбираю смерть , я жажду разрушения себя.
не потому что я не хочу жизни , или что-то там меня не устраивает ,
нет - я выбираю смерть , потому что хочу именно смерти.
желание смерти - как причина , без побочек.

разрушение - это тоже Путь.
но не для каждого.

----------


## qwe

> Психология ещё никому не помогла... так.. пустая болтовня..извините ...
> Чтобы не задавать подобных вопросов, надо просто быть в шкуре самоубийцы-вот и всё.Надо пережить что-то, что пережили(переживают) они, надо иметь такое же  мировоззрение, такой же тип нервной системы и т.д. и т.п. , такой же типаж в общем.
> А если вы не из той оперы, то и не поймёте. Гусь свинье не товарищ.


 Конечно помогла. И не раз. Но не всем. это правда. Только тем, кто выбирал правильный образ действий и шел до конца. В мировой практике не сохраняются бесполезные системы знаний) 

Психология может быть болтовней. В моем исполнении. если я ничего не изучил по-настоящему, ничего не понял, не применил на практике. Нигде не меняю себя, ничего нового не пробую. В мире достаточно знаний в открытом доступе, которые могли бы помочь. если бы я ими пользовался. Этого за меня не сделает никто.

В данном посте не так психология, как анализ вообще.

А понять очень легко по аналогиям. Ведь и у меня есть вещи, которых я не хочу. Например, не хочу категорически. Или хочу разрушить итп.

В том то и дело, что человек без жестких сцеплений внутри себя, без жестких рамок, закрытости к восприятию новых положений вряд ли доведет себя до самоубийства. Он просто постарается измениться, когда внешние или внутренние условия того потребуют. Если я держусь за свои убеждения, даже если они мне вредят - я иду в пропасть, очевидно же.

Есть такое слово: ретроградство.

----------


## Unity

Кажется, суфии всё прекрасно объяснили - получше "психологов"...
*
...Что ждете вы от Мирдада? Что он станет золотым разукрашенным светильником у алтаря? Но Мирдад никогда не был золотых дел мастером или ювелиром. Он — маяк и убежище.

Или вы ищите талисман, отводящий злой глаз? Да, у Мирдада есть множество талисманов, но совершенно иного рода.

Или вы ищите света, при котором могли бы безопасно продвигаться, каждый в своем направлении? Но это очень странно! У вас есть свет солнца, луны и звезд, а вы все еще боитесь споткнуться и упасть. Но тогда, может быть, ваши глаза не годятся для того, чтобы направлять вас? А может быть, им недостаточно света? Но кто из вас захотел бы отказаться от глаз? И кто из вас стал бы обвинять солнце в том, что оно скупо светит?

Почему же так получается, что глаза, которые все же уберегают ноги от того, чтобы они спотыкались, позволяют сердцу спотыкаться и кровоточить, пока оно на ощупь и тщетно ищет свой путь?

Почему же так получается, что свет, что слепит глаза, оставляет дух в пустоте и мраке?

Что вы ищите у Мирдада? Если вы жаждете и требуете зрячих сердец и духа, купающегося в свете, то тогда, воистину, ваши требования — не тщетны. Ибо я как раз и занимаюсь духом и сердцем Человека.

Что принесли вы с собой как подношение в это День, который есть день славного преодоления? Не привели ли вы волов, козлов и баранов? До чего же низка цена, которую вы согласны заплатить за освобождение! Или, вернее, как жалко освобождение, которое вы намерены купить.

Нет в том славы для человека, чтобы превзойти козла. И, поистине, есть в том огромное бесчестие для любого человека, когда жизнь бедного козла приносится в жертву в качестве выкупа за его собственную.

Что вы сделали такого, чтобы в этот День приобщиться к духу? Ведь это — День Веры, поднятой как парус. Ведь это — День высшей, всепрощающей Любви.

Да, несомненно, вы подготовили множество ритуалов, и бормочете множество молитв. Но каждое ваше движение сопровождает сомнение, а “Аминь” в конце каждой молитвы произносит ненависть.

Разве вы собрались здесь не для того, чтобы праздновать победу над Потопом? Но как вы можете праздновать победу, которой вы не одерживали? Ибо, укротив собственные бездны, Ной не укрощал ваших. Он только указал вам путь. И смотрите, ваши бездны полны страстей, они готовы опрокинуть ваш корабль. Если вы не укротили собственный потоп, вы не достойны этого Дня.

Каждый из вас является одновременно и потоком, и ковчегом и рулевым. И до тех пор, пока вы не сможете высадиться на свежеомытую и девственную землю, не торопитесь праздновать победу.

Вы хотели бы знать, как это случилось, что Человек переживает потоп в себе самом.

Когда Всемогущая Воля расщепила Адама надвое, чтобы он смог познать себя и осознать свое единство с Единым, тогда он стал мужчиной и женщиной, появились Адам-он и Адам-она. Тогда он оказался затоплен желаниями, которые есть порождения Двойственности. Желания столь бесчисленны, бесконечны в оттенках, так интенсивны, так разнузданны и плодовиты, что и по сей день Человек захлебывается в их волнах. Не успевает одна волна вознести его к головокружительным высотам, как другая бросает его вниз. Дело в том, что его желания также двойственны, как он сам. И хотя две противоположности не более, чем дополнения друг к другу, невежественному кажется, что они непрестанно грызутся и враждуют, ни на мгновение, не желая объявить перемирие.

Таков поток, что окатывает грудь Человека час за часом, год за годом на протяжении всей его долгой и тяжкой двойственной жизни.

Таков поток, чьи струи мощно вырываются из сердца и увлекают вас за собой в своем кружении.

Таков поток, радуга умиротворения которого не украсит ваших небес, пока они не обвенчаются с вашей землей и не станут едины с ней.

С тех самых пор, когда Адам посеял себя в Еве, люди пожинают сплошные вихри и наводнения. Если страсти какого-либо вида начинают перевешивать, то человеческая жизнь выходит из равновесия, и тогда людей засасывает в тот или иной поток, чтобы этот баланс смог восстановиться. Но равновесие на самом деле не восстановится до тех пор, пока люди не научатся замешивать свои желания на Любви, пока не научатся выпекать из них хлеб Святого Понимания.

Потоп, заливший всю Землю во времена Ноя, не был ни первым, ни последним из тех, что известны людям. Он только оказался многоводней других в долгой череде разливов. Но потоки огня и крови, что готовы обрушиться на Землю, наверняка перекроют тот уровень. Вы готовитесь к плаванию или к тому, чтобы потонуть?

Увы! Вы так заняты, добавляя все новый и новый груз. Так заняты, возбуждая кровь удовольствиями, чреватыми болью. Заняты, прокладывая дороги, которые не ведут вас никуда. Заняты, подбирая зернышки на заднем дворе кладовой Жизни, даже не попытавшись заглянуть в ее замочную скважину. Как же вам не пойти на дно, о мои оборванцы?

Вы, рожденные парить в вышине, странствовать в безбрежных просторах, неся вселенную на своих крылах, заточили себя в курятнике удобных верований и соглашений, которые подрезают вам крылья, портят зрение и превращают мускулы в камни. Как же вам преодолеть грядущее наводнение, мои беспризорники?

Вы, образы и подобия Божие, так хорошо и тщательно запятнали и образ, и подобие. Ваша божественная природа будет и впредь казаться карликовой, пока вы не распознаете ее. Свой божественный лик вы замарали грязью, натянули на него множество клоунских масок. Как же вы встретитесь с потоком, который сами же развязали, мои подкидыши?

Если только вы не прислушаетесь к Мирдаду, Земля так навсегда и останется для вас могилой, а Небо — саваном. Тогда как первая предназначена служить вам колыбелью, а второе — троном.

И вновь я говорю вам, вы сами и есть одновременно и поток, и ковчег, и рулевой. Ваши страсти — это поток. Ваше тело — ковчег. Ваша вера — рулевой. И все это проницает ваша воля. А над всем этим парит ваше понимание.

Убедитесь, что ковчег крепок и годится для морского плаванья. Но не тратьте на его строительство всей своей жизни. Ведь тогда у вас не останется времени, чтобы куда-нибудь доплыть, и вы вместе со своим ковчегом сгниете и потонете на том же самом месте. Убедитесь, что ваш капитан компетентен и спокоен. Но превыше всего, научитесь отыскивать источники потоков и тренируйте волю, осушая их один за другим. Тогда наверняка уровень наводнения начнет понижаться и, в конце концов, сойдет на нет.

Выжгите свои страсти до того, как они сожгут вас.

Не смотрите в рот страсти, чтобы распознать, ядовиты или медовы ее уста. Пчела, что собирает нектар с цветов, собирает также и их яд.

Не вглядывайтесь в лицо страсти, миловидно оно или неприглядно. Еве Змеиная морда показалась милей лика Бога.

Не стремитесь упорядочить страсти, чтобы выяснить, какая из них тяжелее. Разве можно сравнивать вес короны и горы? И все же, поистине, корона намного тяжелее горы.

Есть страсти, что сулят небесные радости днем и шипят, жалят и кусают ночью. Есть страсти, что кругленькие веселые толстячки, но они быстро превращаются в скелеты страданий. Есть страсти, приятные на вид, и ведут они себя очень послушно и воспитанно, но вдруг становятся прожорливей волков и предают хуже гиен. Есть страсти, благоухающие словно розы, пока их не тронешь, но распространяющие трупное зловоние, как только их коснешься.

Не просеивайте свои страсти — где хорошие, где плохие. Это — потерянный труд. Хорошие не могут существовать без плохих. А плохие могут пускать корни только на хороших.

Древо Добра и Зла — едино. Един каждый его плод. Вам не отведать вкуса Добра, если вы одновременно не попробуете и Зла.

Соска, из которой вы сосали молоко Жизни, та же самая, из которой капает молоко Смерти. Руки, что укачивали вас в колыбели, те же самые, что будут рыть вам могилу.

Такова природа Двойственности, мои подкидыши. Не будьте настолько глупы и упрямы, чтобы пытаться ее переделать. Не пытайтесь разделить ее надвое так, чтобы себе взять половину получше, а остаток подсунуть другим.

Хотите стать хозяевами Двойственности? Тогда не считайте ее ни плохой, ни хорошей.

Не прокисло ли у вас на губах молоко жизни и смерти? Не время ли освежить свой рот чем-нибудь таким, что ни хорошо, ни плохо, а превосходит их обоих? Не время ли потянуться за плодом, который ни сладок, ни горек, ибо он вырос не на древе Добра и Зла?

Не хотите ли вы освободиться от хватки Двойственности? Тогда вырвите ее древо — древо Добра и Зла — из своего сердца. Да, вырвите его корни и выбросьте ветви, чтобы в вас смогло прорости и укорениться семя Божественной Жизни, семя Святого Понимания, которое превыше всякого добра и зла.

Вы скажете, что послание, услышанное от Мирдада, — безрадостно. Оно, мол, отнимает от нас радость ожидания завтрашнего дня. Оно превращает нас в глухих, незаинтересованных свидетелей окружающей жизни, тогда как нам хотелось бы быть ее азартными участниками. Ибо сладостно уже одно участие в ней, и не важно, как высоки ставки. Сладостно участвовать в увлекательной погоне, и не важно, если добычей окажется какой-нибудь блуждающий огонек.

Так говорите вы в своих сердцах, забыв, что сердца ваши не принадлежат вам с тех самых пор, как добрые и злые страсти захватили управление над ними.

Чтобы стать хозяевами своих сердец, замесите все свои страсти — хорошие и плохие — на одной Любви, чтобы вы смогли запечь их в огне Святого Понимания, в котором все двойственное объединяется в Боге.

Перестаньте тревожить мир, который и так уже слишком растревожен.

Как вы собираетесь добыть чистой воды из колодца, в котором вы предварительно взбаламутили всю грязь? Сможет ли вода успокоиться и очиститься, если вы будете ежеминутно ее перемешивать?

Не стройте никаких планов по успокоению мира, если не хотите, чтобы вас увлек план Смуты.

Не стройте планов любви к миру, наполненному ненавистью, если не хотите, чтобы вас увлек план Ненависти.

Не стройте планов жизни в мире смерти, если не хотите, чтобы вас увлек план Смерти...

----------


## Unity

Мир никогда не расплатиться с вами иной монетой, чем он сам есть, то есть монетой, у которой две стороны.

Но стройте планы достижения своего Божественного Я, которое вполне достижимо в умиротворенном Понимании.

Не требуйте от мира ничего такого, чего вы не потребовали бы от себя. Не требуйте также ни от кого таких вещей, которых они не требуют от вас, и вы с этим согласны.

Так что же это за вещь, если бы ее вам мог предоставить весь мир, которая помогла бы вам пересечь свой поток, высадиться на берег, свободный от боли и смерти, и присоединиться к вечной Любви и миру Понимания? Это богатство, власть, слава? Это авторитет, престиж, уважение? Это увенчанные притязания или осуществленные надежды? Но все это ни что иное, как источник, питающий вашу кровь. Покончите с этим, мои подкидыши, покончите.

Станьте тихими, чтобы быть чистыми.

Станьте чистыми, чтобы быть в состоянии ясно увидеть мир.

Когда вы будете ясно смотреть сквозь мир, то узнаете, насколько он беден и немощен, чтобы дать вам то, что вы ищите, — свободу, жизнь и покой.

Все, что мир в состоянии вам дать, это тело, это ковчег, чтобы переплыть море двойственной жизни. И за него вы не обязаны никакому человеку в мире. Это долг вселенной, подготовить его для вас и поддерживать. Ваша же обязанность, и только ваша, — это содержать его в крепости и аккуратности, чтобы он мог противостоять потоку. Он должен быть также крепок и аккуратен, как Ноев ковчег. Вы должны держать в нем на привязи и контролировать всех своих зверей с таким же искусством, как это делал Ной.

Вера ваша должна быть яркой и полностью проснувшейся, чтобы быть в состоянии служить вам шлемом. Ваше дело, и только ваше, — это чтобы вера во Всемогущую Волю была неколебима, ведь Всемогущая Воля — это ваш гид, который приведет вас к благословенным порталам Эдема.

Ваша забота, и только ваша, — преисполниться неустрашимой волей и направлять руль к преодолению и обретению Древа Жизни Святого Понимания.

Человек предназначен Богу и связан с Ним. Никакая цель, меньшая Его, не заслуживает боли. Что же делать, если путь окажется долгим и повстречается множество бурь и штормов? Так разве чистосердечная и остроглазая Вера не обойдет бурю и не преодолеет шторм?

Не медлите. Ибо время, отданное лени чревато болью. А человек, даже самый занятый, на самом деле ленится.

Все вы — корабелы. Все вы — моряки. Самой вечностью вам назначена задача — плыть безграничным океаном, который и есть вы, чтобы найти в нем безмолвную гармонию существования, чье имя есть — Бог.

У всего должен быть центр, из которого оно исходит, и вокруг которого обращается.

Если жизнь — жизнь Человека — это круг, а искомый Бог — его центр, то любая ваша деятельность должна согласовываться с этим центром, должна быть концентрична ему, в ином случае она — всего лишь безделье, хотя, может быть, и пропитанное кровавым потом.

Так смотрите же! Теперь задача — вести Человека к его предназначению — дело Мирдада! Мирдад снарядил для вас чудесный ковчег, он ладно построен и хорошо управляется. На этом ковчеге нет ни одной червивой перекладины или килевой доски. На нем не будет ни одной вороны, ящерицы или гиены. Маяком нашего ковчега для всех стремящихся к преодолению будет само Святой Понимание. Грузом его будут не винные бочки или невольники, а сердца, исполненные любви ко всему и всем. Мы не возьмем на борт ни земли, ни имущества, ни золота, ни серебра, ни драгоценных камней. На нем будут только души, освободившиеся от всех своих теней и облаченные в свет и свободу Понимания.

Так пусть на борт взойдут те, кто хотел бы разрубить канаты, связывающие их с Землей, те, кто хотел бы объединиться, те, кто стремится к преодолению себя.

Ковчег — готов.

Ветер — попутный.

Море — спокойно...

----------


## qwe

> хочешь игрушку ? 
> просто такие игры - не самые простые , мягко выражаясь...
> разрушение - это тоже Путь.
> но не для каждого.


 _"Не верю" Станиславский_
И знаете почему?

Верю, что играетесь концепцией. Но не более.

Потому что общеизвестно, (в психологии в частности), что существует _аж два типа самоубийц_. 

Из них один настоящий. Эти люди молча идут и делают свое дело. Прямым кратчайшим путем. Никому ничего не сообщают, иногда намеренно приводят свои дела в порядок накануне, если беспокоятся о ком-то. Составляют завещание. Не всегда пишут прощальные записки либо пишут формальные, потому что для них действительно жизнь потеряла значение и они часто отодвигают условности на второй план. Они не маются тем, чтобы пододвинуть, отключить инстинкт самосохранения. Он у них уже отключился. Выбирают самый доступный способ, а не самый безболезненный. Они имеют окончательную решимость, чистую от примесей. Ключевые слова здесь - *прямым кратчайшим путем*.

Есть вторая категория. Она намного разнообразней. Конечно, это люди которым плохо)
Они однозначно интересующиеся. Среди них есть и те, кто пробовал, пробует и будет пробовать.
Но они пробуют)

Плод не дозрел.

Это бездушная статистика.

Да и самоубийцей правильно назвать только того, кто уже совершил это действие. Можно конечно убивать себя алкоголем, наркотиками и бог знает чем еще медленно. Но даже здесь название присваивается по факту совершения действия.

----------


## qwe

> Психология ещё никому не помогла... так.. пустая болтовня..извините ...


 Я вам когда-то советовала "культивировать отношения с сестрой". Вы же не восприняли это всерьез. Но чем я виновата?

И по тексту похоже, что вы культивируете болезнь. А это деструктивный подход. Болезнь нельзя возводить на пьедестал. (можно, конечно. но только не на что тогда жаловаться) это маразм. ее можно только лечить или терпеть. У всех умирают близкие. Но только морально зависимые, не самодостаточные личности долго страдают.

----------


## brus-nika

"Болезнью" вы называете тоску по умершему человеку? Да она может быть всю жизнь, если чел.был самым близким, но вам -то куда до этого, чтобы понять. Это во-первых. 
Во-вторых я уже читала ваши методы "лечения", которые вы  тут предлагаете - цигун и пр. Это смешно. И нормальному человеку это понятно.
Вы ведь даже не профессиональный психолог, а точнее вообще даже не психолог, а возомнили себя кандидатом мед. наук и советы какие-то раздаёте. Себе помогите, для начала, и это уже будет хорошо.
Каждый чел. морально зависит от кого-то. И сам для себя выбирает как долго ему "страдать". В моём случае это уже  не столько страдания, сколько память, и меня в какой-то степени устраивает "жить" в этом, по другому я бы не смогла.

----------


## qwe

> "Болезнью" вы называете тоску по умершему человеку? Да она может быть всю жизнь, если чел.был самым близким, но вам -то куда до этого, чтобы понять. Это во-первых.


 Болезнью называется страдание. Не надо путать сами отношения и память об умершем, со страданиями.
Можно страдать всю жизнь. Но это деструктивный процесс. Потому что на деле ни ваше выживание, ни получение впечатлений от жизни не зависит от отсутствия сестры. Ее нет, она нигде не стоит вам поперек дороги. А то, что вы не можете переключиться до сих пор, вызвано отсутствием самодостаточности, слабостями.

У меня есть родственница, которая 12 лет назад похоронила любимого мужа и скучает до сих пор, замуж так и не вышла - не хочет. Но она не впадает в истерики, у нее нет срывов, у нее хорошие отношения с людьми и много знакомых. Она фактически не изменилась после смерти. Вполне можно понять, что другие мужчины ей кажутся менее подходящими. Но у нее нет депрессии (!)
Чувствуете разницу?

"не тронь святое"
есть только один способ надежно сберечь святое - никому не говорить об этом...




> Во-вторых я уже читала ваши методы "лечения", которые вы  тут предлагаете - цигун и пр. Это смешно. И нормальному человеку это понятно.


 Что же смешно?
В жизни, например, вокруг меня нет ни одного человека, который считал бы это смешным. Тем более они на мне же могли увидеть результаты. На этом же форуме есть то ли налет мрачного средневековья, то ли СССР в худшем смысле)) Такая себе тихая заводь, где вода осталась с прошлого века...
Только для ограниченного человека смешны системы оздоровления. К сожалению. иначе не назовешь. 




> Вы ведь даже не профессиональный психолог, а точнее вообще даже не психолог, а возомнили себя кандидатом мед. наук и советы какие-то раздаёте.


 Вообще, это ключевой вопрос, что я из себя представляю, если беру на себя ответственность предлагать окружающим ерунду, тем более не действующую?? Совсем дурочка, наверное... не понимаю что делаю. Нахожусь в бессознательном состоянии. были у меня тут подобные выяснения, наверное надо делать пост на тему  :Wink: 




> Себе помогите, для начала, и это уже будет хорошо.


 В чем себе помочь?




> Каждый чел. морально зависит от кого-то.


 я морально ни от кого не завишу. И знаю некоторых людей, которые также не зависят. Это возможно при наличии значимых для тебя людей.
Даже если я лишусь близкого человека, то психологически адаптируюсь через какое-то время. Потому что знаю, что мое отношение к нему никуда не делось, а остальное не зависит от меня. мне не в чем будет упрекать себя, поэтому и страдать нечего. Нет смысла сопротивляться свершившимся фактам, тем более, если они бесповоротны и обстоятельства сильнее тебя. Еще я слишком хорошо знаю, если жизнь что-то отбирает, то только для того, чтобы дать что-то новое.




> и меня в какой-то степени устраивает "жить" в этом, по другому я бы не смогла.


 откуда браться жалобам, если все устраивает..? конечно, в данном состоянии жить по другому и невозможно.

----------


## brus-nika

"Сперва добейся"? Это что за отсебятина? Не надо переиначивать смысл моих слов, хорошо? Читать научитесь для начала и воспринимать инфу правильно.
а по поводу цигуна, если вы об этом -это вопрос  очень  спорный, если госпоже qwe он в чем-то якобы помог, то я рада. На самом деле искренне рада. Но я в эти методы не верю, они не для меня. Просто не моё. И мне не надо доказывать обратное.

----------


## Dementiy

> многое можно улучшить)


 Зачем "улучшать многое", когда нужно исправить только одно?
Когда нет самого главного - Счастья, все эти улучшения не имеют никакого значения.

----------


## brus-nika

*У меня есть родственница, которая 12 лет назад похоронила любимого мужа и скучает до сих пор, замуж так и не вышла - не хочет. Но она не впадает в истерики, у нее нет срывов, у нее хорошие отношения с людьми и много знакомых. Она фактически не изменилась после смерти. Вполне можно понять, что другие мужчины ей кажутся менее подходящими. Но у нее нет депрессии (!)
Чувствуете разницу?*

Это 2 РАЗНЫХ случая , и люди разные. Не понимаю, как вы можете  сравнивать ,толком не зная моей ситуации.
По-моему, это вы как -то сравнили потерю человека и кота,нет? Это РАЗНЫЕ вещи. Если у вас лично  подобного  не было, то и нечего советовать что-то.


*В чем себе помочь?*

Вам лучше знать.


*Даже если я лишусь близкого человека, то психологически адаптируюсь через какое-то время. Потому что знаю, что мое отношение к нему никуда не делось, а остальное не зависит от меня. мне не в чем будет упрекать себя, поэтому и страдать нечего. Нет смысла сопротивляться свершившимся фактам, тем более, если они бесповоротны и обстоятельства сильнее тебя. Еще я слишком хорошо знаю, если жизнь что-то отбирает, то только для того, чтобы дать что-то новое.*

очень много пафоса, не находите? А по существу ничего.
и очень напоминает мерение письками, извиняюсь.
Пусть у вас всё будет хорошо в жизни.

----------


## qwe

> я не верю в судьбу, высшие силы и т.д., но когда мне такое говорят, я начинаю раздражаться, ибо если так посмотреть, создается впечатление, что у меня всю жизнь только отбирают. что для меня здесь вообще ничего нет, все хорошее - чужое, я как-то по ошибке здесь, меня не должно быть, и не следует ничего ожидать, просто дотерпеть положенное время.
> я понимаю, что это неадекват, но во мне как будто 2 человека живут, один вроде логичный, но он уже без сил и почти сдох, второй разрушительно-эмоциональный, который зол на всех за то, что см. выше.
> вроде так и получаются серийные убийцы, да?)


 Бывают крупные жизненные вызовы. Те же потери, смысла которых я не понимаю. или неполучение чего-то, чего я очень желаю, от чего получал бы удовольствие. все что угодно.
Но тут общий принцип, чем больше препятствие, тем сильней надо менять свой путь (или себя), чтобы обойти его или, чтобы оно потеряло значение.

Юрий Бурлан http://www.yburlan.ru/biblioteka/o_glavnom/8_vektorov считает, что серийные убийцы хорошо получаются из звукового вектора и из обонятельного. Первые с пристрастием выясняют основы бытия, а вторые чистят человечество (инстинктивно) от того, что ощущают как некондицию))

----------


## qwe

> Зачем "улучшать многое", когда нужно исправить только одно?
> Когда нет самого главного - Счастья, все эти улучшения не имеют никакого значения.


 Счастье происходит от самоприятия. от понимания своего места, роли в этой жизни, когда мы их находим. От повышения уровня любви к себе и окружающему.

----------


## qwe

> Это 2 РАЗНЫХ случая , и люди разные. Не понимаю, как вы можете  сравнивать ,толком не зная моей ситуации.
> По-моему, это вы как -то сравнили потерю человека и кота,нет? Это РАЗНЫЕ вещи. Если у вас лично  подобного  не было, то и нечего советовать что-то.


 Да, два разных человека. один впал в депрессию по незрелости, другой нет.
Вы думаете, она потеряла только его? Она до 37 лет могла не работать и муж хорошо зарабатывал, она привыкла ни в чем себе не отказывать. Каково в этом возрасте начинать все с ноля, как вы считаете?

Для меня мой кот имел значение) И речь не в том, кого мы именно теряем, а в уровне и глубине отношений. Муж, конечно, для меня более значим. но и кот - достаточно, если он снился мне много лет, часто. и я тогда объясняла почему длились болевые ощущения. из-за чувства вины. Причем бессознательного. только когда я спустя много лет прочитала хорошее руководство по психологии котов, о том, как правильно с ними обращаться, я поняла в чем моя ошибка. но я себя простила, потому что стало одновременно очевидным, что мне неоткуда было взять эти знания. моей интуиции в том возрасте не хватало, чтобы самой догадаться итп




> *В чем себе помочь?*
> Вам лучше знать.


 Конечно знаю, чем бы мне хотелось себе помочь, как не знать. Деньгами))
Но, подозреваю, что вы имели ввиду что-то другое. Это ваш запрос, а не мой) 




> очень много пафоса, не находите? А по существу ничего.


 Я написала то, что я думаю об этом. я неоднократно задумывалась, что со мной будет, если я потеряю мужа на самом деле. У меня есть ответ на этот вопрос. Понятно, что это мой способ мыслить и мой личный взгляд на вещи. Я его вам высказала для ознакомления, а не копирования.

----------


## qwe

Я очень стараюсь на самом деле, не давить)
Но я вообще молчу, когда я в чем-то хоть немного не уверена. Правильно сказать, когда не знаю чего-то точно. Потому что уверенность происходит только от определенности знаний.

Кто-то спрашивал, хотите ли вы быть правы или счастливы. Я знаю, что могу быть счастлива, только если права. Поэтому предпочитаю действовать наверняка. Это требует терпения, но результаты того стоят.

Естественно, невозможно знать все. Так никто не знает всего)
Но я знаю _как искать выход_, когда он нужен. это совершенно конкретные алгоритмы. И умом знаю, и интуитивно знаю. И как для себя искать, и как для другого человека это делать.

И есть же очевидные ошибки:
"психология это болтовня" и одновременно " а вы не профессиональный психолог"
Так это же хорошо, получается, что я не психолог, не занимаюсь болтовней)) итп

----------


## Apathy

хочу убить физическое тело и продолжить жить дальше, если дальше что-то есть.
а вообще.
очень многое не нравится в самой жизни и её законах. и земных, и тех что преподносятся как универсальные вселенские. так. не. должно. быть. и как должно - не знаю. просто мерзко, бесит, надоело.
а меня очень сложно заставить делать то что мне не нравится.
всё было относительно неплохо в начале "суицидальной карьеры", а теперь жопа. но если и тогда не было особого желания держаться в этой жизни. так, слегка. жить пока живётся, покинуть жизнь когда станет всё плохо, а плохо обязательно станет, потому что со временем всё становится хуже, если не совершать действий по улучшению. если даже тогда не было, очевидно что и сейчас ниоткуда не возьмётся.
безнадёжный инфантилизм.

----------


## Игорёк

> только когда я спустя много лет прочитала хорошее руководство по психологии котов


 ахахаха!!)) Вероничка, ты не перестаешь меня удивлять ))

----------


## brus-nika

пипец.

----------


## Игорёк

brus-nika, допустим была бы твоя сестра жива, допустим у нее бы все сложилось хорошо, у нее получилось завести семью, родить ребенка. И что бы стало с тобой ? ты лишнее звено в этой семье, вы бы смогли общаться, дружить, но не более того. Она бы сконцентрировалась на собственных заботах.  А Если б она осталась одинокой, то как ты видишь ваши отношения через 10-15 лет ? тем более с твоим дерзким характером, без отношений с мужчинами, вы бы просто разосрались. Превратились бы в стерв, которые что-то недовольно бурчат себе под нос на улице. Просто медленно и незаметно сходили бы с ума, как это делают многие женщины. 
У каждого своя судьба, своя личная, понимаешь!? человек изначально должен создавать что-то свое, свою(!) семью, заводить своих(!) детей, иметь свое(!) хозяйство и т.д. 
Я уверен что все равно ваши пути с сестрой разошлись бы, независимо от того как бы сложились ваши жизни. Что толку от твоих ностальгических соплей сейчас ?

----------


## brus-nika

С какого хрена ты решил, что если родственники разъезжаются, то их пути расходятся...
У неё была бы своя семья. У меня своя (будет), но родственные связи на этом не прекращаются. 
Возможно, у тебя нет родственников или ваши пути разошлись, но это ещё ни о чем не говорит.
Ты мыслишь как престарелый колхозник. Помимо "завести детей и создать семью" можно ещё кучу всего успеть вместе  сделать, чего она (мы) не успели, особенно в нашем тогда юном, даже детском возрасте, когда заводить детей рано ещё.

----------


## qwe

Из тех кого я знаю, у всех на первом месте своя семья. не зависимо от того, насколько хороши братские-сестринские отношения. Конечно, люди помогают друг другу итп, но муж-жена, свои дети ближе обычно и однозначно в случае чего будут защищать их интересы.

----------


## rainbow walker

Игорек, прошу прощения за вчерашний наезд, я сильно не в себе была. Я вас тупым не считаю.
Больше не буду заходить в инет на нетрезвую голову((

----------


## Игорёк

> Из тех кого я знаю, у всех на первом месте своя семья. не зависимо от того, насколько хороши братские-сестринские отношения. Конечно, люди помогают друг другу итп, но муж-жена, свои дети ближе обычно и однозначно в случае чего будут защищать их интересы.


 В точку! Именно это я и пытаюсь сказать. Чтобы не случилось - их пути все равно бы разошлись. это неизбежно. Так устроена природа, как бы мы не кривлялись.

----------


## trypo

> _"Не верю" Станиславский_
> И знаете почему?
> Верю, что играетесь концепцией. Но не более.
> Потому что общеизвестно, (в психологии в частности), что существует _аж два типа самоубийц_. 
> Из них один настоящий. 
> Есть вторая категория.Плод не дозрел.


  доигравшись - вторая категория по факту смерти переходит в первую ,
*пусть и не прямым кратчайшим путем*  .
поэтому надпись на спине :"настоящий" - не обязательна.
из чего "категории" следует понимать , как паутинки на ветру - колыхаются туда-обратно.

хотя мне , в целом , мало интересно кого считать самоубийцей , а кого играющим роль.
если кому-то захочется заметить : ты - не самоубийца , поскольку жив -
пожалуйста , есть на это полное право.
но как бы , самоубийство по большей части - выношенное решение.
необходимо время.
в общем можно проложить , но мне не охота.
если человек режет себе вены на запястьях и говорит , что он самоубийца - я это поддержу,
и не буду спрашивать , почему он остался живым.

я себя убью.
для меня это очевидно.
мне будет страшно , до самого последнего момента , но мне это важно , и я перешагну.
не из вредности , или принципиальности какой -
просто это мое решение и мой выбор.

и конечно же , я не против , чтобы люди мне не верили - пожалуйста , мне это не важно.
------
и тем не менее , возвращаясь к теме ,
поскольку с темы был соскок на наезд по понятиям.
я хочу убить себя полностью - не частично .
как быть?
по теме "выход есть" и "есть методика решения".

пс. вангую тупичек  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорек, прошу прощения за вчерашний наезд, я сильно не в себе была. Я вас тупым не считаю.
> Больше не буду заходить в инет на нетрезвую голову((


 Думаешь я всегда на трезвую голову захожу ?))  Извиняться не надо - ты права. Я очень тупой. Это не давление на жалость, а констатация факта. Осталось только подтвердить это медицински, скоро я дозрею до водительской комиссии - там и посмотрим ))
 Но все равно приятно, спасибо )

----------


## Игорёк

> С какого хрена ты решил, что если родственники разъезжаются, то их пути расходятся...
> У неё была бы своя семья. У меня своя (будет), но родственные связи на этом не прекращаются. 
> Возможно, у тебя нет родственников или ваши пути разошлись, но это ещё ни о чем не говорит.
> Ты мыслишь как престарелый колхозник. Помимо "завести детей и создать семью" можно ещё кучу всего успеть вместе  сделать, чего она (мы) не успели, особенно в нашем тогда юном, даже детском возрасте, когда заводить детей рано ещё.


 Своя семья должна быть. смерть родственников особо трагична когда своего ничего нет, когда ты осознаешь что скоро останешься один. Когда есть продолжение - все принимается как естественный ход событий, хотя это только мое предположение, поскольку у самого ничего нет, и бОльшая часть семьи одной ногой в могиле.

----------


## qwe

> я себя убью.
> для меня это очевидно.
> мне будет страшно , до самого последнего момента , но мне это важно , и я перешагну.
> не из вредности , или принципиальности какой -
> просто это мое решение и мой выбор.


 я еще помню предыдущее обсуждение: нельзя помогать тому, кто мучается, нельзя лечить, зато можно убить его))
Почему так все загадочно?  :Wink: 




> я хочу убить себя полностью - не частично .
> как быть?
> по теме "выход есть" и "есть методика решения".
> пс. вангую тупичек


 Вы же сами выше писали: "мое решение". Это ваше решение как бы "так хотеть", официальная версия, которую представляют слушателю. Я же начала с вопросов, которые призваны достать гвоздь из натурального материала, а не вторичного. С решением, если оно принято, делать нечего. Это ваш выбор. его можно только воплощать или принять другое решение))

Обсуждения уже не раз доходили до этой границы. Я считаю, что 99% выбирает смерть, потому что не знает как избавиться от своих страданий, а не потому что не хочет жить.

----------


## Dementiy

> Счастье происходит от самоприятия. от понимания своего места, роли в этой жизни, когда мы их находим. От повышения уровня любви к себе и окружающему.


 Во-первых, для того что бы повысить уровень любви до такой степени, которое приведет к настоящему Счастью, необходимо стать другим человеком.
Либо переродится, что подразумевает смерть (например, от самоубийства).

Во-вторых, любовь к себе (принятие себя каким ты есть), не является в моем понимании настоящей.
Подобная "любовь", принимая низкие, порочные черты, ставит жирную точку в нашем развитии, а это хуже смерти.
Настоящая любовь, - это любовь к лучшему внутри себя, говоря пафосно, - к Богу.
Но для того, чтобы из гранита, которым является каждый родившийся человек, получился алмаз, нужно слишком много времени.

То есть, для Счастья нужно совершенствоваться, а для совершенствования нужны подходящие условия и время.
Очевидно, что этот мир не может дать ни того ни другого.
Более того, если верить материалистической философии (а сомневаться в ней довольно сложно), все наши усилия по работе над собой тщетны, ибо в любой момент могут быть разрушены болезнью или смертью.
Попробуйте убедить человека выполнять сложную и неприятную работу, сказав при этом, что непременно разрушите все, что он успеет сделать.
Именно поэтому "самоприятие", "понимание", "повышение", мало кого могут замотивировать.




> Обсуждения уже не раз доходили до этой границы. Я считаю, что 99% выбирает смерть, потому что не знает как избавиться от своих страданий, а не потому что не хочет жить.


 Давайте я продемонстрирую вашу же логику.
Я считаю, что вы хотите доказать свой тезис, вне зависимости от того, соответствует ли он объективной реальности или нет.
Могу точно также упереться и стоять на этом утверждении на протяжении пяти страниц, только у меня нет на это столько свободного времени.

----------


## qwe

> Во-первых, для того что бы повысить уровень любви до такой степени, которое приведет к настоящему Счастью, необходимо стать другим человеком.
> Либо переродится, что подразумевает смерть (например, от самоубийства).


 Вы сейчас находитесь в иллюзии, что можете понять этот процесс до того как пережили, умом. Двойственным умом можно понять только то, выше чего стоишь хотя бы на ступеньку.
Человек каждый день меняется и каждый день уже немного не тот, что был вчера. изменение - это естественный процесс. Он происходит непрерывно и невозможно этому препятствовать. Наша задача разворачивать русло реки) 




> Во-вторых, любовь к себе (принятие себя каким ты есть), не является в моем понимании настоящей.
> Подобная "любовь", принимая низкие, порочные черты, ставит жирную точку в нашем развитии, а это хуже смерти.
> Настоящая любовь, - это любовь к лучшему внутри себя, говоря пафосно, - к Богу.
> Но для того, чтобы из гранита, которым является каждый родившийся человек, получился алмаз, нужно слишком много времени.


 Принятие себя означает для верующего человека, что я с определенной готовностью и благодарностью принимаю от всевышнего тот материал, который он мне выдал для испытания. Без смирения это невозможно. и некой отрешенности. Не идет речь о потакании капризам, конечно же)
Если же мы сопротивляемся - это гордыня в разных формах, в классическом толковании. Мы как бы берем на себя идею, что бог ошибается, делает что-то не то, предоставил нам неправильные условия для развития  :Wink:  Мы же знаем как лучше))
Заметьте, не знаем как помочь себе, но знаем как ему было лучше поступить)

От нас зависят только наши усилия. Их постоянное приложение. Брать на себя ответственность за конечный результат мы не можем, если не доросли до нужного состояния)




> То есть, для Счастья нужно совершенствоваться, а для совершенствования нужны подходящие условия и время.
> Очевидно, что этот мир не может дать ни того ни другого.


 Это снова-таки, ваше личное понимание, пути освоенные вашим умом в рассуждениях.
Человек умеет найти себе оправдания для чего угодно и тихие углы, чтобы в них прятаться, было бы желание))

Мир дает препятствия для преодоления. Пока вы их преодолеваете вы и совершенствуетесь и учитесь. И на ошибках учитесь итп Чем больше ваше сопротивление велению жизни, тем ниже вы опускаетесь... Проблема в сопротивлении как таковом.




> Более того, если верить материалистической философии (а сомневаться в ней довольно сложно), все наши усилия по работе над собой тщетны, ибо в любой момент могут быть разрушены болезнью или смертью.


 Не надо чистить зубы и лечиться когда болен - мы все равно умрем. Причем, умереть можно в любой момент, совершенно неожиданно: машина сбила, кирпич упал и др.

Тут уже такое дело, *чего хотите вы?*
Вот я, например, в 11 лет поняла, что хочу, чтобы была такая наука, которая бы глобально объясняла как устроен мир, человек и все на свете так, чтобы самому можно было этим всем управлять)) я и слов то многих не знала, и не могла это толком выразить. Это был еще советский союз, не было ни литературы, никакой предварительной подготовки. Ноль. Но было желание. Сейчас я могу таких систем перечислить несколько. Было бы время их изучать))

***Обратите самое пристальное внимание, _если бы я из того состояния начала пытаться прогнозировать_ и предсказывать, исполнится ли желание и как это произойдет, во что бы это вылилось?))




> Попробуйте убедить человека выполнять сложную и неприятную работу, сказав при этом, что непременно разрушите все, что он успеет сделать.


 См. выше. Конкретного человека двигают его личные желания и стремления, которые через него хотят проявиться. Это естественный процесс, если ему не мешать, а помогать, он сам выводит на твердую дорогу. Это то же самое, что для растения расти.




> Именно поэтому "самоприятие", "понимание", "повышение", мало кого могут замотивировать.


 До того как стало понятно значение этих слов - да, они слишком абстрактны.




> Я считаю, что вы хотите доказать свой тезис, вне зависимости от того, соответствует ли он объективной реальности или нет.


 Нет, меня интересует только истина))
Тут нечего доказывать, я высказала свое мнение. (хотя я знаю, что оно очень близко к натуральному положению)))

----------


## trypo

> я еще помню предыдущее обсуждение: нельзя помогать тому, кто мучается, нельзя лечить, зато можно убить его))
> Почему так все загадочно?


 у меня все просто как раз и линейно -
я просто не силен в жанре ораторства ,
видимо мысли путаются , и люди находят это непонятным.
у каждого свои достоинства , что поделаешь  :Smile: 



> Обсуждения уже не раз доходили до этой границы. _Я считаю, что 99%_ выбирает смерть, потому что не знает как избавиться от своих страданий, а не потому что не хочет жить.


 давай согласимся , что этот процент взят с потолка ?
ибо это не проверяемая тематика - с трупом не побеседуешь что да как.
но даже оставив эту явно завышенную цифру , что там с 1% то ? -
они выбирают смерть - потому что выбирают именно смерть ?  :Smile: 
то есть ты даешь хоть 1 то шанс , что такие люди все таки существуют , и такой выбор возможен ?
буду надеяться , что ответ будет положительный.



> Вы же сами выше писали: "мое решение". Это ваше решение как бы "так хотеть", официальная версия, которую представляют слушателю. Я же начала с вопросов, которые призваны достать гвоздь из натурального материала, а не вторичного. С решением, если оно принято, делать нечего. Это ваш выбор. его можно только воплощать или принять другое решение))


 я видимо мало черточек там оставил  :Smile: ))
мое решение - это отдельный вопрос , не на эту тему .
я специально черточки поставил , чтобы отделить это действие от темы ,
чтобы ты не принимала его во внимание , собираясь с силами ответить.
отчеркни этот ракурс "я и моя смерть" - это не важно сейчас.
основной вопрос идет под черточками ,
он напрямую перекликается с вышеозвученными 99% и загадочным 1%:



> я хочу убить себя полностью - не частично .
>  как быть?
>  по теме "выход есть" и "есть методика решения".

----------


## Dementiy

> ... много букоф ...


 Совершенно неубедительно.

Но я вижу, что вам нравится печатать слова в большом количестве, даже если в них нет никакого смысла.

----------


## qwe

Господа, trypo, Dementiy,
демагогией и хождением по кругу я совсем не намерена заниматься)
Все, что по существу - я уже высказала. 
Мои мнения так и подписаны: "мое мнение" (это значит, что я при них и остаюсь, пока не увижу достойных аргументов). Доказывать нечего, мнение можно только высказать. Доказывают то, что претендует на объективное знание, если объективность не очевидна всем или сразу...

Христианское положение тоже подписано: традиционное христианское положение. Вы, Дементий человек верующий, или я перепутала? Если да, то уму не постижимо, что касательно значения суицида вам может быть неубедительно  :Wink:  Это ведь общеизвестный взгляд церкви на самоубийство, а не мое убеждение вас)

Кстати, где-то видела интересный список, в каких случаях самоубийство прощается. Например: спасение чьей-то жизни за счет своей итп

----------


## qwe

> ]у меня все просто как раз и линейно


 Попробую снова: почему лечить нельзя, улучшать положение нельзя, а убивать можно?




> давай согласимся , что этот процент взят с потолка ?


 Это называется не с потолка, а символически. Цифра 99% традиционно означает минимальное количество.




> мое решение - это отдельный вопрос , не на эту тему .


 Я считаю, что "убить себя полностью" это ваше решение, а не желание. Мнение мое такое  :Wink:  И пока нет повода его менять.

----------


## qwe

> Совершенно неубедительно.
> Но я вижу, что вам нравится печатать слова в большом количестве, даже если в них нет никакого смысла.


 я всегда считала чисто детской реакцией всякие образные выражения, если тебя в дискуссии загнали в угол. тем более, если в угол загнали очевидно)

----------


## Dementiy

> я всегда считала чисто детской реакцией всякие образные выражения, если тебя в дискуссии загнали в угол. тем более, если в угол загнали очевидно)


 Вы самокритичны.  :Smile: 
Значит у вас еще есть шанс вернуться к трезвому восприятию реальности.

----------


## qwe

> Вы самокритичны. 
> Значит у вас еще есть шанс вернуться к трезвому восприятию реальности.


 Ну да, не сдавайтесь))
не признал, не побежден. Надо верить в лучшее  :Wink:

----------


## trypo

я могу допустить , что в твоем мире желание смерти - шутка юмора,
что тут поделаешь , видимо так лучше.
да и вообще , наверное , лучше для человека , если уж подумать.

но в моем мире , желание смерти - не шутка и не фантазия,
и в этом случае лучше уже так.

забавляют люди , которые считают , что знают мои желания лучше меня ,
да и не только мои , а вообще - других людей.
практики , для которых лишь одна дорога - верная.
для которых истина - познаваема.
познаваемый оптимизм.
хотя обманываю : не забавляют - отталкивают.
люди разные - чужие.
каждому свое , и это правильно.
всех благ.

----------


## qwe

trypo, я с вами серьезно говорю. 

Почему вы еще живы, если вы так хотите умереть?
*Хотеть чего-то можно только сейчас.* Потому что желание имеет корни выше времени)
Если я хочу чего-то потом - это уже не натуральное желание, а игры ума.

Во-вторых, нет логики. Вы не ответили, почему избавлять от страданий при жизни нельзя, а смертью можно?))

если вы не в состоянии придерживаться логики на выбранном вами же участке - это означает, что вы не понимаете, что говорите) мысль не путается, когда внутри ясность и позиции четкие.

----------


## Dementiy

> Надо верить в лучшее


 Вижу вы уже уверовали в свою непогрешимость...
Значит я ошибся, и ваше заболевание неизлечимо. 
К сожалению, логика не способна пробиться через стену фанатичной веры и тщеславия, которые заменили вам разум.  :Frown:

----------


## qwe

> Вижу вы уже уверовали в свою непогрешимость...
> Значит я ошибся, и ваше заболевание неизлечимо. 
> К сожалению, логика не способна пробиться через стену фанатичной веры и тщеславия, которые заменили вам разум.


 В этом ключе вы можете поговорить сам с собой)
Ничем не смогу вам помочь.

Повторяю, верят в церкви. А я, когда чего-то не знаю - молчу.

*оказывается, вы тут в других ветках Библию цитируете))

----------


## Dementiy

*qwe*, разве по постам других участников было трудно понять, что вы ошибаетесь?

*Игорёк*, *brus-nika*, *Apathy*, *trypo*, - да почти все, так или иначе, высказались.
Пусть их объяснения кажутся вам смешными, но это их жизнь и для каждого, - это единственная реальность.

Для любого вменяемого человека это послужило бы сигналом, того, что он (возможно!) не прав.
Но разве великая *qwe* может ошибаться?
Нет, это невозможно.

Ошибаются, все остальные.
И вообще, они не понимают самих себя, не знают что им нужно для счастья, а, следовательно, не имеют права принимать решения.
Их нужно лечить (даже если они против), подобно тому как это делают в псих. больнице.

Значит, вот к чему вы в конце концов пришли, - к насилию...

И если из-за собственного тщеславия вы не способны этого увидеть, то это еще не значит, что другие этого не замечают.

----------


## qwe

В чем ошибаюсь? C объяснением почему.
*По существу пожалуйста.* Это раз.

И желаю увидеть от вас четкий комментарий по поводу взгляда православной церкви на самоубийство. Права я или нет)) без этого продолжать дальше не буду.
Если вы не верующий человек, а просто любите цитировать тексты, значения которых не понимаете - объясните свою позицию внятно.

Либо ведите себя честно, либо обсуждение с моей стороны закончено.

----------


## brus-nika

Видимо, женщине действительно нечем больше заниматься, и она пытается таким образом  доказать что-то самой себе  в первую очередь, самой себе свою значимость и т.д, утверждая, что она знает лучше что-то, чем сами люди о себе.  Это навязывание ею  своих "правил"и  утверждения в стиле "я всё обо всём знаю"-  просто противно. Ко мне так же навязываются иногда женщины на улице, уговаривая взять брошюры о "Свидетелях Иеговы" и прочую лабуду, так же утверждая при этом, что они знают всё о жизни(и моей в том числе)  лучше всех  и прочее. Я их игнорирую, или иногда посылаю,  здесь так же    не могу не высказаться. Смех да и только. Сорри. Пора заканчивать тему. Этот нездоровый фанатизм qwe начинает вызывать омерзение.
И очевидно же, что женщина даже не пытается выслушать собеседников,просто не слышит их намерено. Бестактность и нездоровый  фанатизм, куча пафоса и амбиций. Противно. Везде только "яяя". Зарвавшаяся неадекватная женщина, возомнившая себя учителем и знатоком чужих  жизней, желаний и пр. 
Не буду больше продолжать, а то в бан улечу опять...
Кстати, в её "аксиомах" полно противоречий, но не буду сейчас их обсуждать, у меня не столько много  времени, в отличие от автора...

----------


## brus-nika

*"Болезнью называется страдание. Не надо путать сами отношения и память об умершем, со страданиями.
Можно страдать всю жизнь. Но это деструктивный процесс. Потому что на деле ни ваше выживание, ни получение впечатлений от жизни не зависит от отсутствия сестры. Ее нет, она нигде не стоит вам поперек дороги. А то, что вы не можете переключиться до сих пор, вызвано отсутствием самодостаточности, слабостями".*

Заткнуть утрату по конкретному чел-у невозможно, это всё-равно что если у чел-а болит сердце, а ему говорят выпей лекарство от горла- так же затыкать тоску по определенному чел-ку другими   людьми - не хватать будет конкретно ЕГО всегда. Другие люди -утешение, но не то, и на время.

*"Я морально ни от кого не завишу. И знаю некоторых людей, которые также не зависят. Это возможно при наличии значимых для тебя людей".*

По поводу "Я морально ни от кого не завишу". Это бред.  Ещё раз повторяю- КАЖДЫЙ  чел морально от кого-то зависит  в жизни, если вы  не зависите, значит рядом с вами  просто никого нет(не было), и вы никого не любите (не любили), и вас никто не любит. Зависеть можно и от уже мертвых людей, если при жизни многое связывало - и это норма. Любить и помнить всегда, и скучать всегда- это норма, это зависимость, любовь всегда зависимость. Затыкать рот -ЭТО не норма.
Не кажется ли вам противоречивым ваше же утверждение-"*я морально ни от кого не завишу.И знаю некоторых людей, которые также не зависят. Это возможно при наличии значимых для тебя людей".*?
Значит они не значимы для вас, раз вы от них никак не зависите, они для вас пустое место, либо их вообще нет.
По-настоящему Любящий чел. не может быть независимым от того, кого любит и кто ему близок, без разницы живой он или мертвый. Вы лукавите или лицемерите.

Тему продолжать дальше не вижу смысла. До свидания.

----------


## qwe

> Этот нездоровый фанатизм qwe начинает вызывать омерзение.


 попытайтесь не общаться со мной. Это иногда помогает.  :Smile: 




> И очевидно же, что женщина даже не пытается выслушать собеседников


 Когда такое было?




> Кстати, в её "аксиомах" полно противоречий


 Хоть бы одно указали  :Wink:

----------


## brus-nika

> Хоть бы одно указали


 Я указала: "я ни от кого не завишу"....(читать учимся)..

----------


## brus-nika

> Когда такое было?


 ... не вырываем слова из контекста: не пытается выслушать, ПОТОМУ ЧТО НАМЕРЕНО НЕ СЛЫШИТ,т.к. считает себя  и только себя  знатоком во всем, и во всём правой. Повторяться не вижу смысла.. Не косите под дурочку.

----------


## qwe

> Заткнуть утрату по конкретному чел-у невозможно, это всё-равно что если у чел-а болит сердце, а ему говорят выпей лекарство от горла- так же затыкать тоску по определенному чел-ку другими   людьми - не хватать будет конкретно ЕГО всегда. Другие люди -утешение, но не то, и на время.


 Интересно, как другие люди это делают, если это невозможно?
Конкретно ЕГО будет не хватать всю жизнь, только _если вы остаетесь той же_, что были раньше.

Из психологии (будет время, насобираю статей, добавлю ссылки. Имеется ввиду, что это не я придумала  :Wink: ). Пока кратко:
Здоровый вариант. если мы любили человека, восхищались им и прочее, то, после периода оплакивания (это индивидуально, но год - уже считается несколько через чур) остается светлая грусть. его приятно вспоминать. память вообще любит хранить положительное и забывать негатив. Ушедший естественно входит в остальной круг ценностей (и значимых людей) и то, что память сохранила дает внутреннюю поддержку, вдохновение и прочее.

И получаем, вы не нашли выхода для себя. А теперь, чтобы не выглядеть в своих глазах не лучшим образом, потому что вообще склонны к резким реакциям и перепадам, пытаетесь убедить себя и всех, что выхода не существует. Но это заведомо проигрышный вариант, потому что хорошее самочувствие и есть норма. 




> *"Я морально ни от кого не завишу. И знаю некоторых людей, которые также не зависят. Это возможно при наличии значимых для тебя людей".*
> По поводу "Я морально ни от кого не завишу". Это бред. КАЖДЫЙ  чел морально от кого-то зависит  в жизни, если вы  не зависите, значит рядом с вами  просто никого нет(не было), и вы никого не любите (не любили), и вас никто не любит. Зависеть можно и от уже мертвых людей, если при жизни многое связывало - и это норма. Любить и помнить всегда, и скучать всегда- это норма, это зависимость, любовь всегда зависимость. Затыкать рот -ЭТО не норма.
> Не кажется ли вам противоречивым ваше же утверждение-"*я морально ни от кого не завишу.И знаю некоторых людей, которые также не зависят. Это возможно при наличии значимых для тебя людей".*?
> Значит они не значимы для вас, раз вы от них никак не зависите, они для вас пустое место, либо их вообще нет.
> По-настоящему Любящий чел. не может быть независимым от того, кого любит и кто ему близок, без разницы живой он или мертвый. Вы лукавите или лицемерите.


 Отчего может остаться зависимость, распространенные причины:
- я что-то не доделал;
- я чувствую себя в чем-то виноватым, иногда не знаю в чем даже;
- я не утвердился в собственной ценности и значимости, поэтому любую внешнюю потерю, куда вкладывал душу, как говорят, воспринимаю как _безвозвратную, не компенсируемую_ потерю части себя.

Вообще, изучите что-нибудь. А потом швыряйтесь обвинениями.
Например, Гугл: "*эмоциональная зависимость*"




> До свидания.


 Ну какое до свидания, у вас же омерзение. Прощайте  :Wink: 
Да и не думаете же вы, что я получила удовольствие от общения с вами?)

----------


## qwe

brus-nika,
благодаря вам я вспомнила старый сюжет из "Ералаша":

Заменю свой вольный пересказ, давно смотрела, не помню деталей.



---

Если вы легко выливаете на людей эмоции, легко обижаетесь, копите в себе агрессию, раздражение, позволяете себе грубость и прочее, каково другим людям "любить" вас? Вообще, каково находиться с вами постоянно рядом? Кому приятно будет ваше общество? И просто ли вам в этом случае найти замену?

Если вы приятны, если люди чувствуют, что вы их понимаете, поддерживаете, вокруг вас хороший эмоциональный фон, очевидно же, что ваши шансы резко повышаются. Очень трудно оставаться одиноким с такими умениями. Потому что тогда вы можете выбирать для общения того, кто вам нравится. Никто и не говорит, что это не труд. Просто он приносит хорошие плоды.

----------


## qwe

> *qwe* во всём права, а остальные просто ничего не понимают.


 Какие чувства вы обычно испытываете, когда кто-то знает что-то лучше вас?  :Wink:

----------


## brus-nika

Причем тут люди, qwe? 
Я говорила конкретно о вас. ВЫ мне   утверждаете  как Я веду себя с другими людьми?  Откуда вам это знать?  :Wink:  
По-моему, вы очень быстро переходите на личности, причём не зная личность, это от отсутствия аргументов, видимо.
По поводу эмоциональности- у каждого свой темперамент. Что вы мне на ЭТО скажите?
 надо "залечить", дабы создать серую единообразную массу?

----------


## qwe

> Причем тут люди, qwe?


 "Сестры нет. и нет у меня близкого человека, способного заменить ее."




> Я говорила конкретно о вас. ВЫ мне   утверждаете  как Я веду себя с другими людьми?  Откуда вам это знать?  
> По-моему, вы очень быстро переходите на личности, причём не зная личность, это от отсутствия аргументов, видимо.


 С каких это пор утверждения в русском языке (и не только) начинались со слова "если"?)
Естественно, я затронула эту тему, потому что давно читаю вас на форуме. Если вы и в жизни так себя ведете, то я рада, что нас с вами разделяет интернет) Меня такие характеры утомляют и изматывают.




> По поводу эмоциональности- у каждого свой темперамент. Что вы мне на это скажите?


 Можно сколько угодно оправдывать темперамент) остается культура общения и уровень "травматичности" общения с товарищем... Они же и влияют на людей.

----------


## brus-nika

Вы можете оставить в покое мою сестру??????? 
УЧИТЕСЬ ЧИТАТЬ,  ЧИТАТЬ И ЕЩЁ РАЗ ЧИТАТЬ!!!!
я повторяться не вижу смысла!!!
Во-первых ЗАМЕНЯТЬ её кем-то Я НЕ СОБИРАЮСЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Её место никто и никогда не займет, ПОТОМУ ЧТО Я ТАК ХОЧУ!!!!!!!!!!!
Есть ДРУГИЕ  люди - и  это ДРУГОЕ!!!!!!!!! а её место всегда будет ЕЁ во мне.
Есть ещё  другая любовь- к матери, парню там и т.д, но ЭТО НЕ ТО!! ЭТО другое! И НЕСОПОСТАВИМОЕ!  а ВЫ ПОДМЕНЯЕТЕ ПОНЯТИЯ ЭТИ!!!!!
ОТВАЛИТЕ ОТ МЕНЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
И ещё - ваш русский язык я плохо знаю, т.к. живу там, где он не основной. Прощайте, надеюсь!!!! ЗАЙМИТЕСЬ ДЕЛАМИ УЖЕ И СВОЕЙ ЛИЧНОЙ ЖИЗНЬЮ, а не в мою лезьте.

----------


## qwe

> Вы можете оставить в покое мою сестру???????


 Конечно могу. и вас и сестру и этот форум целиком. и рано или поздно так и произойдет.




> УЧИТЕСЬ ЧИТАТЬ, ЧИТАТЬ И ЕЩЁ РАЗ ЧИТАТЬ!!!!
> я повторяться не вижу смысла!!!
> Во-первых ЗАМЕНЯТЬ её кем-то Я НЕ СОБИРАЮСЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Я бы выразилась иначе. постарайтесь, хотя бы со временем понять написанное, если мое выражение было неточным, то лучше сказать: иметь достаточное количество отношений с людьми, которые потерю сестры полностью компенсируют.




> Её место никто и никогда не займет, ПОТОМУ ЧТО Я ТАК ХОЧУ!!!!!!!!!!!


 Это уже другое дело.




> Есть ДРУГИЕ  люди - и  это ДРУГОЕ!!!!!!!!! а её место всегда будет ЕЁ во мне.
> Есть ещё  другая любовь- к матери, парню там и т.д, но ЭТО НЕ ТО!! ЭТО другое! И НЕСОПОСТАВИМОЕ!  а ВЫ ПОДМЕНЯЕТЕ ПОНЯТИЯ ЭТИ!!!!!


 Еще раз: нет, не меняю. А говорю о качестве жизни и отношений в целом.




> ОТВАЛИТЕ ОТ МЕНЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 я с вами уже попрощалась...




> И ещё - ваш русский язык я плохо знаю, т.к. живу там, где он не основной.


 Ничего не знала об этом.
*Тогда, вы уверены, что хорошо понимаете то, что я пишу?*




> ЗАЙМИТЕСЬ ДЕЛАМИ УЖЕ И СВОЕЙ ЛИЧНОЙ ЖИЗНЬЮ, а не в мою лезьте.


 Попытаюсь)

----------


## Dementiy

> Конечно могу. и вас и сестру и этот форум целиком. и рано или поздно так и произойдет.


 Не можете.
Иначе пострадает ваше ЧСВ (чувство собственной важности), а для вас это недопустимо.

Смотрите сами: тот, кто может что-то сделать, не рассуждает об этом целыми сутками.
Он берет - и делает.
Именно это отличает настоящего Человека от "пустозвона".

----------


## qwe

> Не можете.
> Иначе пострадает ваше ЧСВ (чувство собственной важности), а для вас это недопустимо.
> 
> Смотрите сами: тот, кто может что-то сделать, не рассуждает об этом целыми сутками.
> Он берет - и делает.
> Именно это отличает настоящего Человека от "пустозвона".


 я занимаюсь своими проектами.) 
Ваши же манипуляции, в вашем возрасте, могли бы быть уже хотя бы позатейливей... чтобы хоть не скучно было читать до такой степени.

Что-то я не вижу прямых и честных ответов на свои вопросы к вам. Вы таким образом выставляете себя в невыгодном свете: как нечестного озлобленного человека.

----------


## qwe

> У меня сильная эмоциональная притуплённость, в связи с чем я ничего не чувствую.


 Судя по вашим комментариям на форуме, вы сильно преувеличиваете.

----------


## qwe

> Мой психиатр занимается серьёзными вещами, лечит людей, заведует психиатрическим отделением, а ты несёшь херню в интернетах. Как думаешь, кто из вас прав ?


 Посмеялась)) извиняюсь.

Так вы человек больной, говорите? (конечно, здоровый же не будет на людей кидаться, ни с того, ни с сего. Без эмоций))). Каков диагноз?

Я не слышала, что говорит ваш психиатр. А, учитывая ваше довольно деструктивное поведение, на вашу интерпретацию рассчитывать не приходится...

Встречный анекдот:

- Я не выйду за тебя замуж - ты не самостоятельный.
- А моя мама считает, что я самостоятельный!

----------


## trypo

> trypo
> Почему вы еще живы, если вы так хотите умереть?
> *Хотеть чего-то можно только сейчас.* Потому что желание имеет корни выше времени)
> Если я хочу чего-то потом - это уже не натуральное желание, а игры ума..


 очевидно , не все желания исполняются моментально ,
некоторым желаниям необходимо "дозреть".
я жив , потому что есть обстоятельство, которое мешает мне убить себя без последствий, которых я хочу избежать.
как только исчезнет обстоятельство , или меня перестанут заботить последствия, я прекращу свою жизнь.
звучит шаблонно и неубедительно , но как есть.
я знаю путь опускания по дорожке отчаяния - он эффективен , осечек не будет.
есть и другие варианты , но этот самый доступный и рабочий.



> Во-вторых, нет логики. Вы не ответили, почему избавлять от страданий при жизни нельзя, а смертью можно?))


 все можно , я ничего не запрещал.
к чему этот отсыл я не особо понимаю.
если это по вопросу об убийцах и жертвах и прижизненном опыте -
там нет никакого запрета на помощь себе или другим.
опыт помощи и вытаскивания себя из ямы , ничем не хуже любого другого и имеет место быть.
так же как и опыт запускания, разложения и самоубийства - достаточен для того , чтобы прийти в эту жизнь. важен ничуть не меньше опыта счастья , любви и духовного роста.



> если вы не в состоянии придерживаться логики на выбранном вами же участке - это означает, что вы не понимаете, что говорите) мысль не путается, когда внутри ясность и позиции четкие.


 далее , озвучу претензию ранее высказавшихся участников с позиции логики ,
которая следует из простого факта - *люди разные*
печально , что ты этого не видишь сама.
у тебя настолько серьезный багаж понимания жизни и опор человека , что мне просто грустно становится , что ты уперлась в одну сторону и не желаешь видеть , что люди могут смотреть *иначе*.
ты практик - твоя истина ощущаема , ты пережила её на личном опыте и видишь , что она работает , без самообмана , без сказок и без иллюзий.
но это *твоя* истина и людей, идущих с тобой одним путем.
у других людей , идущих другим путем - истина другая .
истина вообще индивидуальна , нету её общечеловеческой - это сказка.
да можно сказать , что яблоко для каждого падает с дерева на землю ,
но есть шизоиды и дибилы , и никто не знает куда падает яблоко в мире , в котором живут они.
эти люди живут рядом с тобой , но живут в другом , своем мире.
можно упереться и сказать , что это просто болезни ума , и мир на самом деле один - да можно.
я не знаю , встречала ли ты их в жизни , но для них твоя истина не работает -
просто они физически не способны мыслить в таком направлении (самокритичном).
не работает.
потому что есть другие дорожки , другая правда , другие люди , которые смотрят в другую сторону , нежели ты.
это не значит , что в твоей правде есть какой-то обман , или изъяны - нет.
твой путь и твоя истина - там нет никаких сомнений - ты сама это понимаешь , ты чувствуешь это всем своим естеством - это правда , это и есть мир , какой он есть.
но это твой мир , мир в котором живешь ты.
у каждого человека - свой мир . он не в деталях отличается - это целиком и полностью свой мир.
так же как и ты в свое время поняла : вот оно , вот он мир , вот куда надо смотреть , чтобы видеть - так и другие имеют свои моменты и свое направление взгляда.
и вы не всегда смотрите в одну сторону - есть люди , которые смотрят иначе.
но они видят , как и ты , истину как она есть - свою истину.

люди разные - это очень просто. и очень печально , что ты не готова это замечать.
ты способна посмотреть на себя со стороны , но с другим человеком это не работает -
для этого нужно быть другим человеком : только в единении с собой можно увидеть себя.
у другого человека можно увидеть лишь детали.
общая картинка может быть совершенно иной , нежели то , что ты видишь по деталям.

----------


## qwe

> очевидно , не все желания исполняются моментально ,
> некоторым желаниям необходимо "дозреть".
> я жив , потому что есть обстоятельство, которое мешает мне убить себя без последствий, которых я хочу избежать.


 Вот я сейчас рискую опять неточно выразиться, а мы говорим об очень тонких и фундаментальных материях.

Человеку дано желание, оно проходит свои обычные стадии развития и воплощения. "Дано желание", означает дан и потенциал для его воплощения. Если не мешать себе, не давать своему уму строить баррикады на пути, желание само воплотится через нас. т.е. мы делаем все, что от нас зависит и при этом стараемся сохранять внутреннее равновесие (потому что настоящие желания - не "от ума", исходят из целостного состояния), размышлять о том, о чем необходимо в данном случае, изучать вопрос итп. Это естественное течение жизни.

Но, бывает, что некоторые желания вступают в конфликт с чем бы то ни было: с нашими же другими желаниями, с нашими убеждениями, с окружением. Просто можно чего-то не понять и не разобраться по незнанию. и прочее.
Тогда возможно различное развитие событий. 

Из двух разноуровневых желаний естественно победит то, что исходит из более высокого уровня, если вести себя спокойно. Тогда это выразится как заметный рост личности. Если беспокоиться и выбирать низшее, например, телесное, а не отношения с людьми - это ведет к сильным искажениям, болезням или ухудшению отношений, каким-то провалам в жизни итд

Бывает, что более высокого желания еще нет, а низшее конфликтует со средой, представлениями, убеждениями. Это типичное "испытание". Если мы смиряемся с тем, что нам не нравятся результаты воплощения такого желания и ничего не делаем, чтобы его исполнить (устраиваем забастовку), при том нацелены на более высокое, более удачное (наполнение более высокого желания дает большее удовлетворение), тогда происходит трансформация желания, оно меняет свое качество и уровень. Это тоже рост и "переход на следующий уровень".

В определенном смысле, жизнь человеку отмерена. Когда я писала о первом типе самоубийц, из этой системы видно, что у них закончилась жизнь на самом деле. Там, в глубине. потому и пропадает инстинкт самосохранения и другие сдерживающие факторы. У них реально завершаются все остальные желания. Они ни за что уже не цепляются.

Если же мне плохо, я не выжу выхода из проблем и пытаюсь от них убегать способом порчи организма, жизнь еще не закончена. Еще есть что воплощать (тем более, если есть ответ на вопрос, при каких условиях я хотел бы жить)), но какие-то планы повреждены. Душевные терзания или заблуждения искажают перспективу и понимание. и проч. И можно сколько угодно пользоваться фигуральным выражением "не хочу жить". Но это будет насильственное лишение себя возможности жить.

---
Поэтому, _если бы вы лично, побывали в состоянии "похорон себя" по-настоящему_, но каким-то чудом выжили, продержались и прочее, то у вас бы появился внутри новый потенциал. Потому что после "ночи Брамы", всегда наступает рождение нового цикла. 
Вы бы и думать забыли о самоубийстве. Вам бы и без этого было чем себя занять, более приоритетным.





> далее , озвучу претензию ранее высказавшихся участников с позиции логики ,
> которая следует из простого факта - люди разные
> печально , что ты этого не видишь сама.


 Почему не вижу?)
Содержание умов разное. Индивидуальные особенности разные.
Но одна система, в которой мы живем, по одним и тем же законам развития для всех. Род все тот же, человеческий)

Просто каждый будет воплощать это со своим особенным пониманием, своим индивидуальным способом.




> для них твоя истина не работает


 Пока не поймут, она будет работать неявно)
Истина - не моя. Истина - это описание натурального положения вещей. Оно какое-то определенное.
Ты явно имеешь ввиду не истину, а личное понимание)

----------


## qwe

(!)
то, что я начала писать о желаниях - широкая и солидная тема, не только в Каббале), а и во многих других течениях.
я упомянула буквально пару моментов.

----------


## trypo

ты залезала в смерть сама то ?
ты так рассуждаешь о тех ,  у кого жизнь завершена , а у кого оборвана от ума -
у тебя есть право(данное самой себе) об этом рассуждать ? 
ты в курсе о чем ты пишешь ? или просто домыслы ?
насильственное обрывание жизни своей рукой - против желания жить.
это бред.
если тебя заинтересует почему - нужно будет залезть в тему смерти - залезть глубоко.
жизнь завершается - только по желанию , абсолютно во всех случаях.
у самоубийц нет градаций или типажей.
завершенный или случайный - это бред.
нету никаких тонких граней или неточностей на эту тему.
смерть - это воплощенное и реализованное желание.
____

ты упертая такая с этой своей картинкой жизни - это не правильно.
неужели тебя никто никогда не учил , что человек свободен ?
если человек свободен , то любая картинка , какой бы полноценной ты её себе не рисовала - просто *вариант*.
есть и другие художники - неужели никто тебе об этом не говорил.
это же основа , практически детский сад.
это как слепому объяснять - какого цвета радуга.
тяжело и слов нет.
есть дивиргенты , которые проделывают дыры в мироздании.
если ты о них слышала - следуя твоей любимой логике - значит *есть* и другие варианты.
если не слышала - зайдем с другой стороны :
если ты веришь в бога или что-то , что это слово выражает - "следуя твоей любимой логике - значит *есть* и другие варианты." - из невозможности его познания.
____
я довольно много пишу о разрушении , как идеи развития.
ты не веришь в разрушение ? 
ты считаешь , что я потерялся в уме ?
у меня есть ощущение , что ты считаешь , что я блуждаю в потемках -
ради интереса просто ответь.

----------


## qwe

> ты залезала в смерть сама то ?


 Извините, эзотерика))
Конечно, кое-что знаю сама.




> у тебя есть право(данное самой себе) об этом рассуждать ?


 Точно также как и у вас))




> жизнь завершается - только по желанию , абсолютно во всех случаях.


 волеизъявлению, ты хочешь сказать  :Wink:  это другое.




> нету никаких тонких граней или неточностей на эту тему.


 ха-ха-ха.




> смерть - это воплощенное и реализованное желание.


 Это то, во что ты веришь.




> неужели тебя никто никогда не учил , что человек свободен ?


 Конечно свободен))
в том числе, заниматься глупостями.




> есть дивиргенты , которые проделывают дыры в мироздании.


 В каком смысле? Поподробнее, пожалуйста)

Другие варианты есть всегда. Но задача выбрать лучший.





> я довольно много пишу о разрушении , как идеи развития.
> ты не веришь в разрушение ?


 Что это означает?
Весь кодекс изложите)

----------


## Dementiy

> я занимаюсь своими проектами.)


 Т.е. тешите свое самолюбие?
Так мы это видим.  :Smile: 

Я не пытаюсь что-то донести до вас, поскольку, как уже было сказано выше: "Логика бессильна против человеческого тщеславия".

Сейчас вы поступаете как преступник, который из-за страха наказания совершает все больше и больше правонарушений.
Здесь существует два пути: либо преступник одумается и сумеет перебороть свою натуру, либо ему в этом помогут.

Словами тут ничего не решить. 
Просто ждем, чем все это закончится.

----------


## qwe

> Просто ждем, чем все это закончится.


 Задам вам личный вопрос, Дементий, как вы ко мне относитесь?)))

----------


## brus-nika

> *Тогда, вы уверены, что хорошо понимаете то, что я пишу?*


 Понимаю.
 есть разные типажи людей, судя по тому, что читаю вас- просто кажется, что вы не самоубийца, и нет склонности к этому. Это не плохо. Не хорошо. Не норма. но ваше.
А у кого-то есть. самоубийцы думают о суициде не всегда  потому  что они хотят убежать  от проблем (у них проблем вполне может и не быть, ну или есть - но не существенные,  в общем у всех свои проблемы в жизни),  А просто потому что это их "ядро" внутри.  И оно ТАКОЕ. Они ТАКИЕ. и ДРУГИМИ они не смогут стать, как корова не сможет стать носорогом (примитивный пример, но понятно,думаю).
Ваша точка зрения,видимо, что суицид - это слабость, уход от "всеобщего", "нормального", но ведь  НОРМАЛЬНОГО НЕТ ВООБЩЕ В ЖИЗНИ. 
 Если большинство людей - назовём их " не самоубийцы или нормальные так называемые" (которые не особо  думают о су и не хотят этого и живут чем-то другим, допустим- семья, быт, работа и т.д, какие-то  так называемые увлечения,  допустим,..... но... потом (может со временем, может сразу) раздражение  от этого быта,или, может,  надоедливость  этого,  монотонная такая семейная  жизнь и самообман к старости  - это же ведь тоже НЕ НОРМА-эдакие  "псевдовпечатления", псевдовкус к жизни и убеждение самих себя, что так должно быть, что ты счастлив ... А большинство ТЕХ, кого, видимо, вы ставите за "образец" (это я на комменты, что типа надо создать семью, что-то свое и т.д.)так и живут. И в мире (жизни) это считается НОРМОЙ ТОЛЬКО  ПОТОМУ ЧТО ТАК  живут  БОЛЬШИНСТВО, но это не норма тоже.
 вполне счастливые и успешные вроде  люди на какой-то момент(т.к. счастливыми и успешными всю жизнь не могут быть люди) могут быть  также внутри самоубийцами-просто потому что такие, почему они такие? потому что ТАКИЕ. Как генетика,как раса и т.д.-просто то,что есть  в них.
 Вполне возможно, что  также  не норма -саморазрушение; жить умершими людьми долго (теми, кто умер),  добровольный отказ от каких-то там "человеческих норм" (а их,читай, вообще нет, как я уже объяснила), ну,допустим... не общаться с кем-то добровольно, кто хочет тебя вытащить в другую "реальность", не ходить в клубы с "друзьями", которые хотят вытащить куда-то и т.д. А если отказ- значит, мне так удобно, комфортно,  т.к. мне неинтересны обсуждения  какой величины огурец может уместиться у кого-то там  во рту или где там ещё и пр. С *приятными* мне  людьми  я общаюсь (но таких единицы, это не жалоба, а как есть) .
Я живу полноценной жизнью- у меня нет уродств, серьезных болезней и проч, но суть моя хотеть сдохнуть от этого не меняется. МОЯ ОНА-суть (как раса или что там другое, это просто есть - и все, а в ком-то НЕТ)
 Общаться с тем, кем не хочу - это насилие, поэтому с так называемыми "друзьями" я не общаюсь, которым интересно "пить" из меня,   когда плохо- их нету. Значит они и вообще не нужны мне -такие люди.

Характер - он просто есть и он тоже другим не будет. Он мой. Но иногда я отталкиваю, да, людей этим характером, своим чем-то (мировоззрением и тд) . Мне ведь по сути теперь ни холодно ни жарко от этого,т.к. я  теряю слава богу свою наивность),- не верю каждым поперечным-встречным и т.д.
вывод- почему тогда РАЗНЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ вы хотите всех под одну гребёнку подвести, и доказать, что вы знаете как искать им всем выход? А нужен ли им этот выход, из себя (как вы писАли мне )и т.д и переход в "другие "ценности", не свои? Это же насилие в какой-то степени. Заставлять себя быть ДРУГИМ, кем ты не являешься, пытаться терять свою суть и растворять себя среди того(тех), что не твоё, чужое?...
 УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОГО СРЕДСТВА ДЛЯ *ВСЕХ* людей НЕТ!
П.С. я не дебилка и не шизоид.

----------


## trypo

> ха-ха-ха.


 извиняюсь конечно , но клоун из меня неважнецкий.

также становится очевидным , что ты не готова принимать другого человека равным себе.
поскольку не можешь допустить мысли , что другие миры , другие варианты реальности имеют шансы на существование.
это не правильно , объяснить я этого не смогу - либо человеку это очевидно , либо же чушь несусветная.
если для тебя это не очевидно , значит для тебя это правильно -
и все ошибаются , если не верят в то , во что веришь ты , поскольку попались в "ловушки" разума.
и наверняка , я также числюсь в числе этих блуждающих в потемках.
и это нормально - вполне здоровый и достойный вариант жизни и мира , в котором живет человек.
я не осуждаю , и могу пожелать только успехов в развитии на том пути , который сущностно твой.

все что я говорю , видимо детский лепет, и с этой позиции мне говорить особо не тянет.

успехов, в общем.

----------


## trypo

> УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОГО СРЕДСТВА ДЛЯ *ВСЕХ* людей НЕТ!


 это средство - любовь.

в остальном , думается , она не услышит твоих слов.
я также пытаюсь об этом сказать , но безрезультатно.
эти слова идут "от ума" , и , как следует понимать , они не котируются.

не отказывайся только от своих слов , в них есть ценность , которую не все разделяют, но утрать её было бы не правильно.

----------


## qwe

> Понимаю.


 Если бы мы с вами обсуждали компьютер, то выяснилось бы, что вы говорите про операционную систему, а я про железо. Мы говорим про разные планы человека.

я сторонник холистики. Чем бы я ни пользовалась, психологией, астрологией, чем угодно, но в угоду ее. Потому что понятие *настоящего* в человеке, настоящего пути, настоящей сущности видится мне наиболее достойной целью для приложения усилий в этой жизни.

Еще есть такой простой закон, если сам стремишься к жизни, поддерживай жизнь в других)
Поэтому я никогда не поменяю сторону баррикад, хотя понимать при этом могу достаточно деструктивные вещи - то, как они устроены.




> есть разные типажи людей, судя по тому, что читаю вас- просто кажется, что вы не самоубийца, и нет склонности к этому.


 Совсем не самоубийца и никогда не интересовалась.
Моя основная тема на форуме про выход из депрессии.




> А у кого-то есть. самоубийцы думают о суициде не всегда  потому  что они хотят убежать  от проблем (у них проблем вполне может и не быть, ну или есть - но не существенные,  в общем у всех свои проблемы в жизни),  А просто потому что это их "ядро" внутри.


 Когда я говорю о самоубийстве, я имею ввиду человека и смерть, оба как процессы, которые иногда пересекаются)
Вы же говорите о восприятии идеи смерти, о чувствах, настроениях и образах, которые она вызывает, о договорах с собой на эту тему итп, все в пределах психологии. Это все интерфейс. до тех пор, пока вы лично не выходили за рамки себя, как человеческой личности, за границы смерти, судьбы и вообще "этой игровой площадки", чтобы оттуда со стороны рассмотреть всю систему, у вас нет объективного взгляда. Я тоже не выходила в этой жизни) Однако, я, можно сказать, 18 лет нахожусь в изучении с пристрастием. За такое количество лет, уже невозможно не разбираться хоть в чем-то. Хотя бы не отличать настоящее от ненастоящего. Тем более, что во всех солидных традициях ключевые моменты сходятся... по странной случайности)




> И оно ТАКОЕ. Они ТАКИЕ. и ДРУГИМИ они не смогут стать, как корова не сможет стать носорогом (примитивный пример, но понятно,думаю).
> ...
> НОРМАЛЬНОГО НЕТ ВООБЩЕ В ЖИЗНИ.


 Как отличить болезнь от личной особенности?
Человек родился с хвостом. Хвост не болит. Кровь в хвосте циркулирует нормально. В младенческом возрасте этот ребенок будет чувствовать себя прекрасно вместе со своим хвостом. А дальше уже зависит от воспитания, которое он получит, реакций окружения и его содержания ума) Поэтому хвост - это индивидуальная особенность.
Другой человек родился с пороком сердца. У него есть болезненные ощущения при нагрузках нормальных для других людей его комплекции, какие-то осложнения и ограничения на обычную деятельность. Может даже инвалидность. Повышенный риск инфаркта. Поэтому порок сердца - болезнь.




> Ваша точка зрения,видимо, что суицид - это слабость, уход от "всеобщего", "нормального", но ведь  НОРМАЛЬНОГО НЕТ ВООБЩЕ В ЖИЗНИ.


 Я вчера писала длинный пост для trypo. Повторяю, там речь не о "нормах выглядеть", а про устройство механизма.




> Если большинство людей - назовём их " не самоубийцы или нормальные так называемые" (которые не особо  думают о су и не хотят этого и живут чем-то другим, допустим- семья, быт, работа и т.д, какие-то  так называемые увлечения,  допустим,..... но... потом (может со временем, может сразу) раздражение  от этого быта,или, может,  надоедливость  этого,  монотонная такая семейная  жизнь и самообман к старости  - это же ведь тоже НЕ НОРМА-эдакие  "псевдовпечатления", псевдовкус к жизни и убеждение самих себя, что так должно быть, что ты счастлив ... А большинство ТЕХ, кого, видимо, вы ставите за "образец" (это я на комменты, что типа надо создать семью, что-то свое и т.д.)так и живут. И в мире (жизни) это считается НОРМОЙ ТОЛЬКО  ПОТОМУ ЧТО ТАК  живут  БОЛЬШИНСТВО, но это не норма тоже. 
>  вполне счастливые и успешные вроде  люди на какой-то момент(т.к. счастливыми и успешными всю жизнь не могут быть люди) могут быть  также внутри самоубийцами-просто потому что такие, почему они такие? потому что ТАКИЕ. Как генетика,как раса и т.д.-просто то,что есть  в них.


 Снова... я никогда не ставила за образец любые социальные формы ради них самих)) ни браки, ни еще что-то. я сама никогда не интересовалась деторождением, к примеру итп. Многие удивляются)
Я пишу только о выходе из ямы, если человек сидит в ней и страдает, и жалуется. И, если я понимаю, куда в его случае предпочтительно двигаться. Про избавление от страдания. В данном конкретном случае. Основываясь на известных мне реально действующих механизмах.




> Характер - он просто есть и он тоже другим не будет. Он мой. Но иногда я отталкиваю, да, людей этим характером, своим чем-то (мировоззрением и тд) . Мне ведь по сути теперь ни холодно ни жарко от этого,т.к. я  теряю слава богу свою наивность),- не верю каждым поперечным-встречным и т.д.


 Есть характер, а есть слабости) см. выше...




> вывод- почему тогда РАЗНЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ вы хотите всех под одну гребёнку подвести, и доказать, что вы знаете как искать им всем выход? А нужен ли им этот выход, из себя (как вы писАли мне )и т.д и переход в "другие "ценности", не свои? Это же насилие в какой-то степени. Заставлять себя быть ДРУГИМ, кем ты не являешься, пытаться терять свою суть и растворять себя среди того(тех), что не твоё, чужое?...


 Все вышеперечисленное ответ на этот абзац. Плюс:
Если мы отождествляемся со своими эмоциями, жизнь будет американскими горками по определению.
Если человек страдает, нужен ли ему выход?)
Конечно, выбирать себе ценности лучше самому. Но не всегда, давайте уж по честному, проблема в ценностях. Часто, но еще чаще в неинформированности, неверии, страхах, травмах итп.




> УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОГО СРЕДСТВА ДЛЯ *ВСЕХ* людей НЕТ!


 Не путайте средство "лечения" с устройством (!)
Например, на форуме нет двух человек, кому бы я предложила одно и то же)

----------


## qwe

> извиняюсь конечно , но клоун из меня неважнецкий.
> 
> также становится очевидным , что ты не готова принимать другого человека равным себе.
> поскольку не можешь допустить мысли , что другие миры , другие варианты реальности имеют шансы на существование.
> это не правильно , объяснить я этого не смогу - либо человеку это очевидно , либо же чушь несусветная.
> если для тебя это не очевидно , значит для тебя это правильно -
> и все ошибаются , если не верят в то , во что веришь ты , поскольку попались в "ловушки" разума.
> и наверняка , я также числюсь в числе этих блуждающих в потемках.
> и это нормально - вполне здоровый и достойный вариант жизни и мира , в котором живет человек.
> ...


 Все это выглядит примерно так:
"У меня есть хобби, я верю в саморазрушение. я давно в теме, я на нем табун собак съел, живьем)) Ты бесчувственная, не понимаешь, что мое хобби такое же полноценное как и твое."

Я говорю не о хобби - выше писала для Брусники, полюбопытствуйте, где в тысячный раз объясняю разницу)
Бессмысленно спорить о вкусах. я о них не спорю. Нравится - убивайтесь.
Я говорю о том, как устроено ваше хобби, от чего оно зависит, а не то, что мое лучше вашего  :Wink: 
Я вообще давно не участвую в соревнованиях. это мое кредо)

----------


## brus-nika

qwe, 
опять подменяете понятия -самодеятельностью занимаетесь.
Для меня это не хобби, а просто то, что есть во мне, почему негр черный? - он просто ТАКОЙ.Ни больше ни меньше. Понятно, надеюсь...
Что подразумевается под "выйти за границы смерти"? Физическая смерть? 

остальное потом...

----------


## qwe

> qwe, 
> опять подменяете понятия -самодеятельностью занимаетесь.
> Для меня это не хобби, а просто то, что есть во мне, почему негр черный? - он просто ТАКОЙ.Ни больше ни меньше.


 Про хобби я писала для trypo. для вас - пост выше.

Не занимаюсь подменой понятий.
Еще проще. Вы травмировали ногу. Теперь вы будете утверждать, что боль в ноге и синяк норма для вашей ноги?))
До смерти сестры у вас была депрессия и размышления о суициде?

Любопытна вообще часть про понимание чужой точки зрения.
Вы то мою понимаете, или вам только так кажется?) Вы хоть одну книгу прочитали, из тех, что я выкладывала? иначе, как вы собираетесь вообще что-то понимать?? По трем предложениям? Это невозможно.
Вы хотите какого-то одностороннего понимания, исключительно к себе)




> Что подразумевается под "выйти за границы смерти"? Физическая смерть?


 "Чтобы произвести качественные изменения в системе нужно выйти за ее пределы. Что подразумевает построение метасистемы, которая включала бы первую как составляющую. *Качественное описание первой* возможно только на языке второй." - известная теорема. Все время забываю фамилию автора))

Понаблюдать и жизнь, и  смерть человеческую со стороны. Подняться выше них и увидеть как они устроены, перспективу, реальную. Что там на самом деле происходит с людьми. А не что кому кажется при жизни...

----------


## brus-nika

> Любопытна вообще часть про понимание чужой точки зрения.
> Вы то мою понимаете, или вам только так кажется?) Вы хоть одну книгу прочитали, из тех, что я выкладывала? иначе, как вы собираетесь вообще что-то понимать?? По трем предложениям? Это невозможно.
> Вы хотите какого-то одностороннего понимания, исключительно к себе)
> 
> 
> "Чтобы произвести качественные изменения в системе нужно выйти за ее пределы. Что подразумевает построение метасистемы, которая включала бы первую как составляющую. *Качественное описание первой* возможно только на языке второй." - известная теорема. Все время забываю фамилию автора))
> 
> Понаблюдать и жизнь, и  смерть человеческую со стороны. Подняться выше них и увидеть как они устроены, перспективу, реальную. Что там на самом деле происходит с людьми. А не что кому кажется при жизни...


 Я живу и ориентируюсь в жизни исключительно по собственным ощущениям, собственно пережитому, собственно кажущемуся, моему  и т.д.
Однако как живёт (чем живет) другой я тоже понять  примерно- читай, *именно  примерно, приблизительно * могу, тк. СОБСТВЕННО Я живу по-своему, и я не кричу при этом, что я знаю и понимаю его на 100%.
т.к 100% понимание только собственное, на личном опыте и т.д.
 ваш ответ-я не склонна к самоубийству,и вообще об этом не задумывалась (ну что-то примерно,да?) уже говорит о том, что эта вами созданная тема уже изначально бессмысленна, т.к.A не поймёт Б, т.к А-это А, а Б-это Б.
По поводу "Понаблюдать жизнь и смерть человеческую со стороны....."- очень много абстракции, и нет конкретики. Можно сколько угодно "наблюдать за людьми", но я живу  *собственным* мироощущением, так же как и вы и т.д., поэтому эти "наблюдения за людьми" - все приблизительно будет, не точно, и не свое.- из этого можно также выявить, повторяюсь, что и тема ваша изначально  бессмысленна.
То, что будет ОБЩИМ - ЭТО СМЕРТЬ. Именно физическая смерть. Кто-то к ней идет(в силу,допустим, физических причин-болезней, старости и т.д), кто-то сознательно идёт(саморазрушение, уход в другую реальность), кто -то вообще не идет - не задумывается о смерти, кому-то вообще пофиг. Разные дорожки.
Не думаю, что авторы, которых вы читаете, "прошли" физическую смерть и после этого написАли книгу.
Так же как и вы,я и т.д. Никто из нас пока что не умер. Поэтому смысл лишь в направлениях к смерти. И в самой смерти.
Тема для меня завершена. Больше говорить что-то  не вижу смысла. Всё уже сказано  было. Читайте.

----------


## qwe

brus-nika, я это пишу не для вас, а для тех, кто читает тему.

Потому что вы до такой степени снова все перепутали, что уже надо или начинать заново или совсем заканчивать.То ли дело в языке, то ли в чем-то другом.

И вот мы имеем еще пример "мира", в котором не существует вещей, которых я не понимаю. Нет нормальных психологов, нет способов изменить себя, вылечить депрессию, потому что и она, и суицид - это норма)

Я уже не говорю, о том, что нет людей, которые бы имели более развитое сознание и могли воспринимать и знать то, что мне или большинству не доступно...

Аминь.

----------


## trypo

ты хочешь поиграть в слова ? 
это единственное , чем ты в этой теме занимаешься.

ну давай поиграем :
поскольку ты явно против , оспорь "суицид - это норма)".
доводы, желаю доводы.

не ради соревнования , мы же за правду тут боремся.
борись.

----------


## qwe

> ты хочешь поиграть в слова ? 
> это единственное , чем ты в этой теме занимаешься.
> 
> ну давай поиграем :
> поскольку ты явно против , оспорь "суицид - это норма)".
> доводы, желаю доводы.
> 
> не ради соревнования , мы же за правду тут боремся.
> борись.


 Дорогой собеседник))
страшно именно то, что я не играю в слова, в отличие от некоторых.

Суицид - это норма. 
Потому что я - хозяин своей жизни. Моя жизнь - моя собственность. Я сам себя родил (как сейчас помню), я все прекрасно контролирую, я и прекратить могу этот процесс, в любой момент, когда захочу. Я знаю, что со мной будет после смерти, все в порядке.

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## trypo

проблема в том , что "в отличие от некоторых" слова для меня не имеют ценности , всего лишь якоря жизни -
тянут ко дну.
поэтому я понимаю , почему тебе страшно за твои драгоценные слова.

ну а сливаться на якобы саркастический юмор - не красит это тебя в общем.

но поиграем в твои игры , слово за слово :

суицид - это нереализованная возможность выкарабкаться из каках , в которых неразумные человечки так любят копошиться.
неразумные человечки кладут свои недоразвитые рученки на самое святое - жизнь , которую им положено нести аки знамя.
неразумные человечки загоняют себя в умозрительные тупички и выкручивают лампочки со всех фонарей , лишь бы не искать сложный и тернистый путь разрешения своих надуманных проблем и "безвыходных" ситуаций.
а все потому , что боятся запачкать свои нежные ручки в тяжелой и кропотливой работе по выстраивание своего домика из кирпичиков, столь заботливо и щедро предоставленных жизнью.
ведь жизнь это четкий и налаженный механизм , в котором каждый винтик знает свое место.
нужно лишь вовремя смазывать маслом столь надоедливо скрипучие в головах шарнирчики.
ну и конечно же , после суицида тебя не ждет ничего хорошего , потому что хорошее только для тех, кто играет по правилам.

// дорогой собеседнице.

----------


## shiko

Любопытно спросить: каким образом Вы заключаете о том, что то, что Вам "недоступно", является таковым и для остальных.

----------


## shiko

Суицид - это формальность. Замечательно, что это коротенькое предложение опровергает все Ваши "трусливые"(подавляющие мысли о суициде... причём, разумеется, только и именно для Вас) фантазии. Короче говоря, здесь у Вас на лицо стремление убежать/спастись от того, что Вы так упорно "оскверняете".

----------


## qwe

> проблема в том , что "в отличие от некоторых" слова для меня не имеют ценности , всего лишь якоря жизни -
> тянут ко дну.
> поэтому я понимаю , почему тебе страшно за твои драгоценные слова.


 Если мы открыто заявляем собеседнику, что нам плевать, что он там говорит - это банальное хамство. 

Зачем мне с вами вести диалог, если вы не отвечаете на вопросы, которые я задавала? Не признаете свои ошибки и неточности, когда они откровенно видны итд. Зачем же это страусиное поведение?

Я же писала выше:



> Еще проще. Вы травмировали ногу. Теперь вы будете утверждать, что боль в ноге и синяк норма для вашей ноги?))


 (*Вы же из-за проблем думаете про суицид. Вы же не решение ищете!)
Так нет же, вы проигнорировали и снова, в следующем же посте мне предлагаете доказать, а почему-у-у же суицид нездоровое явление)
Ну смешно.




> суицид - это нереализованная возможность выкарабкаться из каках , в которых неразумные человечки так любят копошиться.
> неразумные человечки кладут свои недоразвитые рученки на самое святое - жизнь , которую им положено нести аки знамя.
> неразумные человечки загоняют себя в умозрительные тупички и выкручивают лампочки со всех фонарей , лишь бы не искать сложный и тернистый путь разрешения своих надуманных проблем и "безвыходных" ситуаций.
> а все потому , что боятся запачкать свои нежные ручки в тяжелой и кропотливой работе по выстраивание своего домика из кирпичиков, столь заботливо и щедро предоставленных жизнью.
> ведь жизнь это четкий и налаженный механизм , в котором каждый винтик знает свое место.
> нужно лишь вовремя смазывать маслом столь надоедливо скрипучие в головах шарнирчики.
> ну и конечно же , после суицида тебя не ждет ничего хорошего , потому что хорошее только для тех, кто играет по правилам.


 Почаще высказывайтесь подробно. Вот здесь налицо все ваши разочарования, обиды и иллюзии. А главное - стереотипное мышление) И то, из-за чего вы не хотите выходить из нигилизма.

----------


## trypo

> Любопытно спросить: каким образом Вы заключаете о том, что то, что Вам "недоступно", является таковым и для остальных.


 если я где-то что-то написал, что могло быть воспринято с таким смыслом- 
чтож извиняюсь, был не прав - это явно несправедливое высказывание.



> Суицид - это формальность. Замечательно, что это коротенькое предложение опровергает все Ваши "трусливые"(подавляющие мысли о суициде... причём, разумеется, только и именно для Вас) фантазии. Короче говоря, здесь у Вас на лицо стремление убежать/спастись от того, что Вы так упорно "оскверняете".


  формальность (опр) - свойство по значению : склонность к соблюдению внешней стороны дела в ущерб существенной его части, сути.
каким образом ты умудряешься применить данное слово к понятию суицид ?
какая именно внешняя сторона тут соблюдается ?
и какая существенная часть (суть) тут пренебрегается ?
смерть и жизнь ? погоня за эфемерным (смертью) и утрата сути (жизни) ?
по-твоему смерть самоубийцы - это формальность ? чтобы не выглядеть глупо ? быть как все ?
не получилось жить - убей себя - соблюди формальности , неудачник ?

в чем именно трусливость моих мыслей о суициде ?
я трус , потому что "боюсь" жить и преодолевать сложности ?
это плохо ?
я должен быть смелым и отважным ? и вести решительную борьбу за даром мне не нужную мою жизнь ?
потому что иначе , ты будешь считать меня трусом ?

и что такое я оскверняю ? жизнь ? духовный рост и саморазвитие ?
мне это не нужно - забирайте себе сколько влезет.
если люди выбирают жизнь , развитие и стремление к счастью - я могу пожелать им только лишь успехов - я даже соглашусь , что это "правильный" путь для человека в целом.
я никаким образом не призываю людей убивать себя , лишь бы не допустить того , что жизнь может иметь смысл , ценность и значение.
то , что я считаю суицид  как добровольный уход из жизни - наивысшей ценностью , наряду с самой жизнью - никак не преуменьшает значение жизни , наоборот :
самоубийство как благо - самое ценное , самое важное и самое значимое из того, что у меня есть ,
и то, что я ставлю жизнь как выбор для других людей на одну планку со своим суицидом -
это восхваление жизни , но никак не осквернение.

----------


## trypo

> хам и нормы


 в моем мире , слова не имеют ценности ,
все значения , которые они якобы собой выражают - просто пыль на старом и запущенном кладбище.
ты же прячешься за словами и значениями ради некоего тыла и опоры под ногами , чтобы подняться во весь рост.
это не хамство , просто разное отношение к тому , что мы считаем основами человека.
но я не против , чтобы меня считали хамом ты или вообще все - пожалуйста , дело ваше ,
я со всеми соглашусь - мне не важно, как я выгляжу в твоих глазах.
я хам и это "нормально" , к слову о нормах.
наконец то дошло до меня , что для тебя значат нормы.
больная нога - это не "норма" , здоровая нога - это "норма".
да это так , я с этим согласен.
в рамках понимания "нормальности" и "стандартности"  :Smile: 
проблема в том , что "норма" для меня , и это наверное печально будет тебе услышать - ложь.
это лживое понятие , которое топит человеческое в людях.
формальность , заменяющая собой суть.
а суть ( в моем мире) - это то , что "нормы" нет . в моем мире нормально быть убийцей , педофилом, имбицилом , гением , серой мышкой и белой вороной, любить и ненавидеть , желать и разрушать.
абсолютно все - нормально , в том числе и больная нога с синяком.
хотя и желание все исправить , вылечить ногу и стать здоровым - тоже нормально.

касаемо нигилизма - ты предложила такой формат общения своими "забавными" заметками на тему суицида , я просто ответил на схожем языке.
я не отвергаю жизнь и развитие - просто я выбрал для себя другой путь.



> (*Вы же из-за проблем думаете про суицид. Вы же не решение ищете!)


 как же ты тут не права .. но поскольку мы совершенно по-разному понимаем этот мир , я не смогу тебе что-то пояснить на своем языке.
ты слышишь только лишь слова, а не то что за ними стоит.

просто знай , что ты не права  :Smile: 
и это норма  :Smile: )))

----------


## qwe

> в моем мире , слова не имеют ценности ,
> все значения , которые они якобы собой выражают - просто пыль на старом и запущенном кладбище.


 а что же имеет значение?

trypo, вы случайно не Рыбы по гороскопу?)




> ты же прячешься за словами и значениями ради некоего тыла и опоры под ногами , чтобы подняться во весь рост.


 Не прячешься, а используешь)




> это не хамство , просто разное отношение к тому , что мы считаем основами человека.
> но я не против , чтобы меня считали хамом ты или вообще все - пожалуйста , дело ваше ,
> я со всеми соглашусь - мне не важно, как я выгляжу в твоих глазах.
> я хам и это "нормально" , к слову о нормах.
> наконец то дошло до меня , что для тебя значат нормы.
> больная нога - это не "норма" , здоровая нога - это "норма".
> да это так , я с этим согласен.
> в рамках понимания "нормальности" и "стандартности"


 Я в восторге, если честно) Если не солнце в рыбах, то или Асц, или плотная аспектированность) извиняюсь, отвлеклась. Давно такая концентрация не попадалась)




> проблема в том , что "норма" для меня , и это наверное печально будет тебе услышать - ложь.
> это лживое понятие , которое топит человеческое в людях.
> формальность , заменяющая собой суть.
> а суть ( в моем мире) - это то , что "нормы" нет . в моем мире нормально быть убийцей , педофилом, имбицилом , гением , серой мышкой и белой вороной, любить и ненавидеть , желать и разрушать.
> абсолютно все - нормально , в том числе и больная нога с синяком.
> хотя и желание все исправить , вылечить ногу и стать здоровым - тоже нормально.


 Как вы смотрите на проблему коммуникации между разными мирами:
а) они параллельны и не могут пересекаться?
б) кто-то должен подстраиваться. Кто именно?
в) оба должны искать компромисс?




> касаемо нигилизма - ты предложила такой формат общения своими "забавными" заметками на тему суицида , я просто ответил на схожем языке.


 Если у личности нет нигилизма он не появится даже в экстремальных ситуациях. Не говоря уже о такой обычной, как обсуждение на форуме. "Слова не имеют значения" - это не что иное как)




> я не отвергаю жизнь и развитие - просто я выбрал для себя другой путь.
> как же ты тут не права .. но поскольку мы совершенно по-разному понимаем этот мир , я не смогу тебе что-то пояснить на своем языке.
> ты слышишь только лишь слова, а не то что за ними стоит.


 Что за ними стоит?
Повторю первый вопрос: что имеет значение?




> просто знай , что ты не права 
> и это норма )))


 Сюда так и просится что-то типа: "это знание ты унесешь с собой в могилу"))

----------


## trypo

рыбы,
непонятные астрологические забавы - мало меня интересуют.
..
я слышу то , о чем ты говоришь , поскольку слушал такое раньше от других людей.
ты меня не слышишь , видимо чужие слова.
тебе нужно быть услышанной , мне это не важно.
собственно компромисс по факту имеется.
..
пускай я нигилист , меня это не интересует .
можешь обвешать меня ярлыками , все равно их видишь только ты.
..
имеет значение то , что невозможно познать в рамках человеческой жизни или посредством человеческой жизни - непознаваемое.
человек и жизнь в принципе - лишь отдельно взятая буква или символ в огромном трактате написанном множеством рук на бесчисленном количестве языков.
прочитать его мы не в силах.
при жизни.
а после жизни станем частью его.
..
я тебе уже сто раз писал , в чем ты не права :
люди разные.
но ты не способна , по-видимому , воспринять эти слова как должное.

а все потому , что слова - ложны  :Smile: 
каждый их понимает по-своему , и никакой истины они в себе не несут.

----------


## qwe

> рыбы,


 если правда, то эталон в своем сегменте)





> ты меня не слышишь , видимо чужие слова.


 


> ты не способна , по-видимому , воспринять эти слова как должное.


 Как вы определите, что я вас услышала? По одобрительным аплодисментам?
я только и слышу, что кого-то не слышу))




> а после жизни станем частью его.


 Откуда вы знаете, что у вас не начнется следующая жизнь, сразу после? вдруг она будет хуже этой? 50:50...




> а все потому , что слова - ложны 
> каждый их понимает по-своему , и никакой истины они в себе не несут.


 Если бы все было настолько безнадежно, вы бы в магазине хлеба купить не смогли)

----------


## pipetkin32

> Когда мы говорим "самоубийство" речь идет все таки про убийство. В самом натуральном смысле слова. Нечто перечеркивается навсегда и навеки. Чего-то никогда уже не будет, благодаря воле перечеркнувшего.


  да фуфло все это,это церковные шарлатаны придумали сравнить убийство и самоубийство чтобы паства не редела
 пусть сами научатся поближе к народу быть и поскромнее быть,а пока свои нравоучения пусть засунут себе в одно место   :Big Grin: 
  и вообще,где четкие рамки признаков самоубийства?
 если человек бухал всю жизнь и умер в 70 лет разве это не самоубийство длинною в жизнь?
 чем такой самоубийца отличается от повесившихся,утопившихся,прыгунов и прочих
 кстати несколько веков назад самоубийство считалось нейтральным поступком,что в очередной раз показывает лицемерие церковных шарлатанов

----------


## shiko

Всё верно, безусловно... только бедных "церковных шарлатанов" не стоит так обижать... что им приказывают - то они и делают. Подождём немного, пока перенаселение не достигнет катастрофических размахов... тогда, вероятно, "бог" пересмотрит своё отношение к самоубийству... да и к убийству заодно... вот тогда будет весело!

----------


## pipetkin32

> Всё верно, безусловно... только бедных "церковных шарлатанов" не стоит так обижать... что им приказывают - то они и делают. Подождём немного, пока перенаселение не достигнет катастрофических размахов... тогда, вероятно, "бог" пересмотрит своё отношение к самоубийству... да и к убийству заодно... вот тогда будет весело!


   мы не знаем точку зрения бога,может он и сейчас не против самоубийств
 с богом нет диалога,его никто никогда не видел,может его нет вообще
 я лично более чем уверен что никакого бога нет,возможно и есть некий высший разум,но явно это не тот каким нам его пытаются представить
  насчет перенаселения - мне кажется РФ перенаселение не грозит,пост-СССР тоже,Европа стремительно стареет
 а вот Индия,Китай,др страны Азии и Африки - это да

----------


## shiko

Уважаемый pipetkin, Вы, верно, не могли не заменить, что слово "бог" я наградил кавычками... если уж совсем откровенно, то под этим я разумел людей(я зову их "господами", но Вы можете обозвать "властью"... или как заблагорассудится), которые сочинили этого самого "бога" вместе с его "заповедями", которые подозрительно здорово помогают управлять рабами. Что касается конкретно "бога"... что тут сказать... это просто "три весёлых буквы"... больше ничего.

----------


## pipetkin32

> "три весёлых буквы"


  в точку   :Big Grin:

----------


## никитаstar

Я не достоин жить на этой земле, мне тока в аду находиться.Мои грехи очень страшны, и из за грехов моя жизнь сплошной ад.

----------


## никитаstar

да это сложно, не раз пробывал. Но возможно.

----------


## qwe

> Я не достоин жить на этой земле, мне тока в аду находиться.Мои грехи очень страшны, и из за грехов моя жизнь сплошной ад.


 Какие у вас грехи?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Когда мы говорим "самоубийство" речь идет все таки про убийство. В самом натуральном смысле слова. Нечто перечеркивается навсегда и навеки. Чего-то никогда уже не будет, благодаря воле перечеркнувшего.


  хорошая попытка,но нет,а вы и дальше можете подразумевать что угодно
 мое тело,моя жизнь,что хочу то и делаю,убийство самого себя никак не может считаться убийством
 в давние времена суицид считался нейтральным,сейчас устами церковных шарлатанов и прочих *qwe* нам вбивают в головы какой это грех и объясняют как жить дальше
  прежде чем довериться этим лжецам,посмотрите как они благословляют убийц нарушая самую главную заповедь (конфликт на Украине),в многих церквях есть батюшки "чисто" по финансовой части,на какие шиши строится столько храмов?кто дает землю под них?

----------


## Vladislav

*pipetkin32,* они ещё и оружие освящают. А где-то мне интервью попадалось, где Чаплин говорил как не приемлем пацифизм для православия и добро должно быть с кулаками. Конечно, кто-то скажет, дескать что вы по высказыванию одного человека судите о всей группе. НО, эта группа не объявляла ему бойкот и никак его не порицала за это его высказывание. И о чём это говорит? Они солидарны с ним.
 А с какой лёгкостью эти православнутые и христанутые забывают о "не судите и да не судимы будете", а как они любят порассуждать о других, как те будут гореть в аду и как их бог накажет. Какая-же это мерзкая, двуличная и лицемерная религия.

----------


## pipetkin32

*Vladislav* 
 не согласен с вами лишь в одном,все религии мерзкие и двуличные (на мой атеистический взгляд)
 какая-то в большей степени,другая в меньшей,но это не повод выбирать меньшее из зол

----------


## shiko

Нужно называть вещи своими именами. Религия не "мерзкая и двуличная", а просто способ управления/эксплуатации рабов, который, для последних, разумеется, всегда будет "мерзким и двуличным", ибо мало кому нравится жить "под кнутом".
NB. "рабы" - все, кто вынужден подчиняться "законам" стада ради (свободного) выживания.

----------


## Римма

"Что именно является корнем вашей проблемы, который вы не можете выдернуть и отделить от всего остального, что еще стремится жить?
В себе ли это находится, или снаружи что-то, без чего жить стало бы радостней и веселей?

Или вам чего-то не хватает? Но тогда, логично предположить, что нужно себе что-то дать, а не убить. Казалось бы, убивать стоит только что-то лишнее, отжившее, вредящее?

Или я готов убивать то, что не знаю как исправить, улучшить, переделать?"

***

инфантильность и возможность привязываться намертво к интересующим меня людям. умение находить вконец ипанутых, влюбляться в их мир - и привязываться. потому что всё равно всё когда-то кончается. в тех мирах не остаться. уметь забивать, отпускать - и радоваться за другого, если/когда он уходит...

----------


## ФАК

> инфантильность и возможность привязываться намертво к интересующим меня людям. умение находить вконец ипанутых, влюбляться в их мир - и привязываться. потому что всё равно всё когда-то кончается. в тех мирах не остаться. уметь забивать, отпускать - и радоваться за другого, если/когда он уходит...


 Я бы очень хотела прочувствовать Ваши эмоции. Я думаю, что они стоят того, чтобы потом испытывать страдания. Не так давно почувствовала себя живой буквально на несколько часов. Думаю, что пронесу это незабываемое ощущение через всю жизнь.

----------


## Римма

он стоят, да))

----------


## ФАК

Надеюсь, со мной случится))

----------


## Римма

я думаю случится. когда очень чего-то хочется, ты это получаешь. видимо, потому что подсознательно действуешь таким образом, чтобы получить желаемое))

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Я хочу умереть потому что моя жизнь слишком скучная и муторная, у меня есть тупая тяжёлая работа, которая меня сжирает и не остаётся никаких сил, чтобы заниматься чем то помимо неё. Я живу в вонючем городке, где ничего не происходит, проходит 10 лет и ничего не меняется.  Мне отсюда некуда бежать. После зимней депрессии во мне что-то умерло, я застыла в ледяной глыбе, нет ни желания, ни сил.

----------


## dr.Lecter

Привет.. А давай дружить?! Давай убеэим от всех, от всего этого. В лес, на озеро, реку, где нет никого.. Пожить так с год..

----------


## Римма

(когда человек с ником Лектер предлагает куда-то заховаться, можно и подумать)
а вдруг ты маньяк и у тебя там набор блестящих инструментов??)))

----------


## dr.Lecter

На самом деле я добрый и простой, хороший человек! Живу в Краснодаре! И чем больше добра делаю людям, тем хуже они относятся.. Поэтому и хочется найти похожих людей и вместе скрыться..

----------


## dr.Lecter

Да и.. Я же не предлагаю сделать это спонтанно и глупо.. У меня есть чётко и грамотно спланированный план и знамя!

----------


## Римма

*напевает*

В Дориате весна, громко птички поют
Я хожу, причиняю добро там и тут...

(с)

-)

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Привет.. А давай дружить?! Давай убеэим от всех, от всего этого. В лес, на озеро, реку, где нет никого.. Пожить так с год..


 Мечты, мечты  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Милая Кися

[QUOTE=qwe;153563]
_а что именно вы хотите убить в себе?_ 
Я не могу разделить себя на какие-то части. Извините уж, но раздвоением личности я не страдаю.

----------


## loomp

Мне кажется это кучка проблем и ошибок, которые преследуют тебя постоянно, которые ты не можешь исправить, которые усложняют тебе жизнь. особенно когда в этих проблемах виноват ты сам. Со временем этих проблем становиться слишком много, и ты понимаешь что это конец жизнь превращается в жалкое существование. Со временем появляется отвращение к себе, и полюса меняются жизнь кажется безнадежной, просвета в ней не видно, одни страдания.А в смерти начинаешь видеть все то чего тебе так не хватало спокойствия, вечного покоя

----------


## Кожемякин

Хочу не самоубийства, а чтобы кто то убил меня как в Mein teil Rammstein по объявлению

----------

